# City vs Rural Living/Gated vs Open Community



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We live in an open community and we haven't had any theft other than from the usual suspects "In-laws" we live rural for sure and I have to say it is beginning to suck! at times because of the lack of products, same ole vegetables, people hanging in the roads, beggars, loud mufflers, barking lose dogs and those that cut in front of you in line, not much English spoken here either.

Have people been murdered and killed here, yes and most were involved with drugs and other illegal activities or bowers of way too much money, others were killed in personal disputes while intoxicated and drinking. Do I feel safe, yes I do because I no longer participate in group drinking and for sure I will not participate in the other activities and I stay away from unsavory characters, I also avoid local politics.

But all in all we do like it in our region and our 4th Class Municipality it has its challenges but also benefits especially for squatters "me" so we get by as best we can with the cards we were dealt with. I wasn't able to plan my retirement here it happened because I couldn't get my adopted kids out.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lamborghini or a pedi cab, all else in between and that will most likely be our lot in life.

A hundred million peso penthouse in Manila or a hundred thousand peso investment without title really comes back to the individuals needs and wants. As long as you are happy. The outlaws are squatters living on PNR land (Philippine national railroad) for 35/40 years and are very content and extremely stable, warm, honest and would go without to help anyone, 60 M2 lot with 3 small bedrooms and a sari sari store that supplies food on the table, I have seen this for near 10 years, 2 blocks up is the rich relative (cousin of my FIL) with a 2 storey house on a 200M2 lot and all say she is wealthy beyond belief,,,,,,,,, never met her and the FIL only sees her from time to time as she drives out of the Barangay and she has not spoken to him since she came back from O/S some 10 years ago. He says no great loss as she is a pain in the *rse anyway but I can see the class distinction even in a poor area....... Hell is on earth and heaven is where you find it.

We live in an open ungated unguarded community with mostly expats from all over the globe,,,,, all that I can see and have spoken to chose to live here because it is quiet, and has decent reliable services and is beachfront. I came from a 50 acre lot (20 years) looking at the mountains and valley over looking the wet edge pool, (only 20 minutes from town) and after lots of research found the sea change in another country.
8/9 years ago we had a condo in manila and while all that came there ventured how lucky we were to live like that???? My better half kept telling me not to go for walks through the day while he was working,,,,,, I survived. For me it was never where I wanted to be, here is the compromise between city living, country living or simply buying cheap land because it seemed like a good deal. All good, let's buy this lot as it's only 2 hours to a decent hospital, groan, the power went out again, b*gger there is no internet. Middle of the road here and from my experience the power and the internet drop out here about the same as Manila,,,,, 6 hours away.

I suppose it really depends on why you are coming here, some like me for retirement, even semi or others that come here to compete in business with the locals because they never thought of that,,,,,,, China rings a bell.
Each to their own and as long as you are happy and not stepping on local toes you will enjoy and do well,,,,, foibles aside.
Which is better? The Lamborghini or the pedicab? Research and personal choice.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm currently a city dweller, right in the heart of BGC (that's Bonifacio Global City if you aren't aware).
My office is 5 minutes walk from home, even though I've only visited the office about 10 times in the last 5 years.

Security is pretty good here, guards vet everyone that comes and goes.
My partner & I swim nearly every day for exercise, so it's also great having a 25 metre lap pool.
I don't bother to own a car or motorcycle as taxis and grab cars are dirt cheap.
When travelling, we often hire a car and driver.

We have lots of international restaurants and bars within walking distance, if we choose to go out.
S&R, Rustans and SM all within walking distance.
BGC (and also parts of Makati) is very different to most of Metro Manila.
Its clean here and no jeepneys or tricycles are allowed on our streets. There are "proper" busses that pass by my door every 10 minutes or so that I can catch to Ayala in Makati for 12 peso..

My partner is in the process of building a new house in Mindoro for her parents.
We have discussed that we might also move there in the future after I retire.
Overall... I'm happy to stay where we are for the time being.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Tiz said:


> Security is pretty good here, guards vet everyone that comes and goes.


The vast majority of residents in guard gated subdivisions are Filipinos, that's where they want to live if they can afford it.

The reasons are many and foreigners would be wise to learn from them and follow their example (if they can afford it).


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> I disagree!
> 
> What facts are you basing this on?


Which fact are you disagreeing with?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> The vast majority of residents in guard gated subdivisions are Filipinos, that's where they want to live if they can afford it.


 Not suprising they, who live in gated communities, want to live in gated communities 🤣 but many others dont. 
Of course if you ask poor Filipinos living in crowded shed areas if they would prefer living in expensivee house in guaded subdivision, 
BUT dont be sure they would prefer that before if a nice house is located rural... 

What you say show you dont get info enough from Filipinos outside gated communities... 
while I communicate with "everyone" from rich to squatters In average the poor are much nicer than the rich Filipinos... 



Shadowman said:


> The reasons are many and foreigners would be wise to learn from them and follow their example (if they can afford it).


 But rich and middle class Filipinos arent known for being clever , very few of them can even count the simplest percent! So it ISNT wice to listen to them 🤣



Shadowman said:


> Which fact are you disagreeing with?


 Except what you said about internet , I disagree with everything you say 🤣 and much you claim as facts are NOT facts..


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> rich and middle class Filipinos arent known for being clever


And you are?



If an expat is say 70 years old, and not interested in fast internet, or meeting women beyond his own neighbors, or eating anything other than what's sold at the local market, or consistent electricity, or access to medical care, and is on strict budget, I agree that a nice provincial life is perfect for them.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> (About it isnt wice to follw what not clever people recomend)
> And you are?


 Actualy I am PROVEN clever within more than one field  
(E g superior resuilts in the stock market - predicted two big fals a half year before they happened, As business consultant I transformed a region in big crisis for a national company to their best in only six months. Within sport tactics I have fooled the whole chess natiion twice, and I invented an earlier seen as "impossiböle" trick within sailing - two months LATER the Australian match race star did same and the comentators got extatic. And I havent chosen a bad wife 
🤣


Shadowman said:


> If an expat is say 70 years old, and not interested in fast internet, or meeting women beyond his own neighbors, or eating anything other than what's sold at the local market, or consistent electricity, or access to medical care, and is on strict budget, I agree that a nice provincial life is perfect for them.


 Crap conclusiion capacity shown by you AGAIN...
/Of course I want fast enough internet to stream TV, but IF I cant find a fast enough solution where I want to live, then the other big advantages with living there is much more important anyway...
/Concerning food Im a good cook myself and most of the ingridiences I can easy find local in Phils or are storablöe long time. Its only two things I expect to not find in Phils =Swedish cheesecake ingridiences and cowberry jam. (But there are some alternativs I believe can replace the jam.) There are no ssuch in CITIES NEITHER because othewice In could have bought and stored.
/Medical care. You go on with you incompetent claim..
/Who say I will have to be on strict budget???!!! Unclear how much will be paid for our products when we have corrected the errors earlier business owners did, but its demand for them abroad too so we can chose to export, so even if Phil ecomomy break down, I expect in around 4 years I have got AT LEAST 4 times - can be 8 to 10 times too - payout compared to what we buy for PLUS we will have the worth of the real estates still. (And Im only investing part of my money, I have left to live ok of even if the business will give zero.)

/I DONT NEED to meet other intersting women there, because I will bring a nice young Filipina wife... 🤣


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> I am PROVEN clever


 You can't even see that you just agreed entirely with my



Lunkan said:


> conclusiion


_You're_ willing to settle for slow internet, not meeting women beyond your own neighbors, not eating anything other than what's sold at the local market, inconsistent electricity, terrible access to medical care. Good for you, but the subject isn't about _your _personal preferences, it's about city vs rural living, and settling for those things are considered not just disadvantages by many, but _major _disadvantages. That's why a single lot in a decent village costs more than all your hectares in the province.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> _You're_ willing to settle for slow internet, not meeting women beyond your own neighbors, not eating anything other than what's sold at the local market, inconsistent electricity, terrible access to medical care. Good for you, but the subject isn't about _your _personal preferences, it's about city vs rural living, and settling for those things are considered not just disadvantages by many, but _major _disadvantages..


Guarded subdivisions in POLLUTED, traffic jamed cities are for people, who dont manage to solve things better than that..
As I wrote many are FORCED to cities to get earning , so for them, who arent clever enough to earn good living rural, gated subdicisions can be the LEAST BAD solution... 
(I have nade my earnings living rural since I sold ny 114 employees business 1989 , so long before it become common to work friom home.)
Its EASIER to earn good in Phils if having capital - and skill - because capital is so much hgher valued than labour. Several has done it before and I aim at foing so too  BOTH earning good myself and improive life for poor in province by adinng earning for them, 

Better NOT meet other women to not risk tio make young wife angry 🤣


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> many are FORCED to cities to get earning


Many, but they likely don't live in high-end gated subdivisions  and they certainly aren't expats


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> Many, but they likely don't live in high-end gated subdivisions  and they certainly aren't expats


 It was YOU who claimed everyone want to live in city gated subdivisions...
Foreigners are kind of forced to cities too - IF they dont know how they can own real estate rural even after I have told how


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> It was YOU who claimed everyone want to live in city gated subdivisions...


Wanting to and being able to are two entirely different things.



Lunkan said:


> Foreigners are kind of forced to cities too - IF they dont know how they can own real estate rural


Foreigners can only own condos, they can rent anywhere and they can buy a house for their wife anywhere. I've met more provincial expats than I can remember, every single one of them chose that life because the city was just too expensive for them. Once in awhile you hear one in the mall complaining about the three hours they just spent in traffic getting there.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Shadowman said:


> The vast majority of residents in guard gated subdivisions are Filipinos, that's where they want to live if they can afford it.
> 
> The reasons are many and foreigners would be wise to learn from them and follow their example (if they can afford it).


Or?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Shadowman said:


> Wanting to and being able to are two entirely different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Foreigners can only own condos, they can rent anywhere and they can buy a house for their wife anywhere. I've met more provincial expats than I can remember, every single one of them chose that life because the city was just too expensive for them. Once in awhile you hear one in the mall complaining about the three hours they just spent in traffic getting there.


Wanting to and being able to is a choice and not your perception of foreigners and their wealth, who are you to judge an expats financial situation or their choices to live in a city or a province, when you crawl out from your misconceived ideas and offer credible constructive input?????? Come back. Westerners can own and do what they want here with regards to property in the city or the province as long as it's done correctly. I see more bleats coming but they will fall on deaf ears. Google is your best friend, mine certainly as well as my attorney.

You good sir whinge and cry about all others choices especially expats and apparently they are all from the USA, a sad misconception with negative input but fail to offer your high or low living conditions because you might be judged. A sheet of corrugated iron is fine you are happy.
The topic is about different living environments and not about bias opinions nor criticising those that chose differently to your situation,,,,,,, perhaps you can show the benefits of your chosen situation to allow others a different perspective?

Stop criticising and being one eyed and offer decent reliable input that may be advantageous to the members here.

OMO but I have to ask? Why are you here? Let's stay on topic.

Again, OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> perhaps you can show the benefits of your chosen situation


Or perhaps you can, because I've already done that:

https://www.expatforum.com/threads/mid-30s-american-mariner-seeking-advice.1518950/post-15272283
More than once:

https://www.expatforum.com/threads/mid-30s-american-mariner-seeking-advice.1518950/post-15272382
Instead of writing off-topic essays about me, it's far more helpful to simply quote the part of the post you disagree with (or agree with).


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> Foreigners can only own condos, they can rent anywhere and they can buy a house for their wife anywhere.


 WRONG. I have told before in forums *two* ways how its possible to buy with protection for the foreigner. (One of them is rather common, but some foreigners do it wrong, not knowing their version isnt legal.)
And since then I have found a third solution, which is a bit less protecting, but very simple to make, which I have used already. I wrote the legal document in 10 minutes or so and then I did let a iPhil lawyer check it and he found it ok. 
(I mean a clever one  not one of the many crap attorneys, who make an ILLEGAL "solution" , which has no chance if its checked proper, which foreigners are FOOLED by. if they pay such scamer/crap attorneys to protect them.)
And now I got a fourth solution idea  but thats more limited in which situations it functions and would need to find some more including Filipinos being interested in such solution in suiting location. ("now". Well I got an embryo to the idea a while ago, when a Fiipina told she would want a real estate for herself, which can be made function to this.)



Shadowman said:


> Lunkan said:
> 
> 
> > It was YOU who claimed everyone want to live in city gated subdivisions...
> ...


 Just one more *Snip**


----------



## Tyrion Lannister (Aug 22, 2021)

As a guy who just joined this forum today, this thread, and a few others with some of the same posters, have made for an interesting read!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Shadowman said:


> Or perhaps you can, because I've already done that:
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/threads/mid-30s-american-mariner-seeking-advice.1518950/post-15272283
> More than once:
> ...


Sir, these supplied links tell nothing of the colour of the sheet of corrugated you live under, mine is blue and very visible from space, beachfront to boot.

You good sir have to remember that many expats have lived in Manila, Cebu or Davao and chose a different path that obviously is out of your thinking range,,,,,,,,, city is better. You need to get out a little more.
You good sir are a liar when it comes to brown and black outs even in Manila. We lived in a nice 3 bed 3 bath condo for a year and experienced at least a dozen power losses, our building had back up gen sets so only a few minutes of power loss but we overlooked one of your very up market gated communities with 2 storey townhouses,,,,, some 50 or 60 of them stacked like legos but all the same colour and yep, no dogs or cats if you want to pay 20M to live there, they sat in darkness for hours constantly, the only light was from candles or torches from that gated community. Noice.

Perhaps you have solar on your sheet of corrugated iron? A few batteries? An inverter?
The thing in all honesty is that if you like city living fan bl**dy tastic but don't throw your beating drum on others choices for not wanting what you inadvertently put up with, your choice.

We got sick and tired of wiping the black sooty grime off the furniture, floors, walls weekly. Wiping down the 2 balconies 2 to 3 times a week, blowing my nose daily produces black S*it constantly. Traffic and scammers? Security that thought they owned the building? Walk across the road to the mall and pass 10 security guards with pump action shot guns and then the pistol holders in the mall entry,,,,, the wandering guards in the mall with automatic weapons. 

You sir need to accept that many people don't want to live with panda, grab or the constant noise and pollution and chose their way and I'm sure they are happy no different to yourself living in a quagmire of convenience and filth.
BTW we have here in our little backwater province as you call them, Burger King, Macca's, Jollybee, Yellowcab, Chowking, Macc's, Greenwich, Inasal etc and most deliver. Restaurants , mum and dad cafeterias, street foods etc.

Time to accept others choices as we accept yours,,,,,,,, do you even live here? Stay where you are and enjoy but stop trying to justify your choice at the expense of an expat site.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> As a guy who just joined this forum today, this thread, and a few others with some of the same posters, have made for an interesting read!


Well? My bad but as you can see I and others suffer fools badly, at times directly.
The site is not normally this confrontational and my apologies if I spoke out of terms.
Aside, a warm welcome to you Tyrion and look forward to your input.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tyrion Lannister (Aug 22, 2021)

bigpearl said:


> Well? My bad but as you can see I and others suffer fools badly, at times directly.
> The site is not normally this confrontational and my apologies if I spoke out of terms.
> Aside, a warm welcome to you Tyrion and look forward to your input.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Steve, thanks for your welcome and I have read nothing that I would consider remotely confrontational or requiring an apology. 

Being forthright, as you are, is a virtue from my perspective. 

Finally, as a Marine, I have been exposed to some rather harsh personalities and interactions! ;-)


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Im a 74yr old expat living in the wifes family compound in the house we built i would have been happy living in a wooden shack so long as i was with her ! She is the reason I am in this Paradise ! I dont go to the local drinking parties and i do need fast internet and a decent power supply! Food wise i rarely eat filipino foods unless cooked by my wife or her sister.
But we do eat at a few filipino Restaurants where we know the food is good.
I feel safe in the area we are in and i am well known locally we are surrounded by relatives
Uncles,aunts,neices,nephews,cousins etc. And we are rarely asked for money.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

continued from the other thread...



M.C.A. said:


> Shadow I thought you lived here?


Correct, for over a decade.



Lunkan said:


> Im starting a business in Phils now without even be there ..


If I had to live in the province, I wouldn't be there either.  Now I'm wondering how long you actually lived in the province you keep promoting as a great place to live...and why you left.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I sometimes lay awake at night dreaming about Foodpanda, grab, the 5 or 6 train lines that run every 5 minutes but you have to wait 2,3 or 4 trains before you can lever your way into the sardine can, power outages, pollution and rubbish everywhere, generators in most establishments, beggars everywhere, blatant corruption and deception at all levels, haggling with taxi drivers because I'm white? They always lost the debate when I stepped out, pump action shot guns on every corner, security guards (with pump action shotguns) in 90% of business establishments let alone major chains, major traffic issues, high road toll costs, flooding occurs, internet that does stop working, the line in the local supermarket that takes an hour to get to while your ice cream and frozen goods are melting never to see a freezer again unless brave, 36 registers and 36 packers, 2 places to (must deposit) your other items and collect later because all that enter are thieves apparently, go figure. The Condo where we lived and the Guards asking 1 or 200 pesos for our guests to swim in the pool depending on their level of opportunism, asking for a receipt the price was (suddenly) free for you sir. never asked again.
Rustans in Makati, we shopped there many times but never purchased because the same item was available 2 kilometres away at 2/3rds the price, and half the price online. Ah, city living, I spent my first 20 years in a city and moved away.

Should I go on? I can if you are up for it. Then I wake up and realise i live in a lowly province and that was a nightmare that I have experienced while living in Manila, Athens, Paris, Sydney etc.

The conveniences of living in a nightmare are not for the feint hearted and while some choose to partake many have different values and acceptabilities. An individual choice that should not be railroaded onto others that chose their path in this fine country? Yours? City living is fine for those that like, are prepared to live with my points above but honestly Shadow? You need to get out a little more and see why us plebeians chose to live in a province that has every thing we need without the drama that you claim to be perfect. Stay there and enjoy, yes there are some great points to living in a large city but there are great points to living in the provinces or burbs or what ever....... Your city where ever it is is no better than where I live. Agree to disagree or pull your head in.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> I have experienced while living in Manila, Athens, Paris, Sydney etc


Proving at least one of the many points; when you were young and single, you loved the city life. Now that you're older and attached to one, a slow province life is good enough for you.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

You sir know little and your assumptions show exactly that, preconceived ideas based on your limited existence, you have no idea why I lived in many cities nor my choice to live in any one of them, I sir have not questioned your choice to live where you decide but simply defended my choice to not live in mayhem that you consider gold. Been there etc.
Time to back off sport or at least post something constructive befitting an expat site.

Groan.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Laugh it up mate, I have your number.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> MCA said:
> 
> 
> > Shadow I thought you lived here?
> ...


I have told several times Im not there and have started business on distance...
Anyway - what quality of conclusion is that? !!! 🤣 Even wihout reading it - OF COURSE I would have been in place there when I started the business if I could have been...



Shadowman said:


> If I had to live in the province, I wouldn't be there either.


Just more BS posting...


Shadowman said:


> Now I'm wondering how long you actually lived in the province you keep promoting as a great place to live...and why you left.


Not long there, but I loved the nature and people there direct. 
And as I have said - Beside not fast internet, its no big dfference from my long time rural living in Sweden, so why wouldnt I lived there allready if I could...?


Shadowman said:


> (About bigpearl had lived in cities)
> *Proving at least one of the many points*; when you were young and single, you loved the city life. Now that you're older and attached to one, a slow province life is good enough for you.


 *Yes proving you are WRONG again* 🤣
as bigppearl pointed out:


bigpearl said:


> (To Shadowman)
> *You sir know little and your assumptions show exactly that, preconceived ideas based on your limited existence*, you have no idea why I lived in many cities nor my choice to live in any one of them, I sir have not questioned your choice to live where you decide but simply defended my choice to not live in mayhem that you consider gold. Been there etc.
> Time to back off sport or* at least post something constructive* befitting an expat site.


As foir me too *I lived in cities BEFORE I could chose else*...
(First when I were kid by my parents lived there. Then I were empioyed and saved start capital to start own business. As soon as I could I left both city and a very good paid employment, when I were 24yo and started my first fulltime owm business and did as I decided when Iwere 10 yo  =Become my own boss and live far from neighbours.)

Some "City people" as Shadowman dont understand!!! - *Rural living people can go to city WHEN WANT TO , so miss NOTHING, while city living people get the polution and traffic jams ALL the time...*
(I mean before I got to injuried to travel. Back then I traveled rather often to cities to compeete mysef or as leader.)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The only reason I could image for going to Manila is to and from the airport, its just somewhere to pass through as quick as possible. As Clark is nearby and there are regular flights to the UK I have no need for dirty polluted noisy Manila. With a dozen large malls less thank a hour and 100mb fibre broadband available. Give me the countryside any day. When the city cousins come to visit they get bored quickly and want to go back which is great for us because they are a pain because they don't understand the countryside and don't know how to behave.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> Not long there, but I loved the nature and people there direct.


So like a vacation, got it. Maybe you should actually experience living there for awhile there before promoting it as a place...to live.



Lunkan said:


> Rural living people can go to city WHEN WANT TO , so miss NOTHING, while city living people get the polution and traffic jams ALL the time...


This sounds like what someone would say when they never actually lived in the province _or_ the city, like you haven't. Also I'd question the business sense of someone who can't figure this out, but I'll explain it once again:

The pollution is on the streets in and around the city. One of many reasons why the better villages and condos are so pricey is because you're escaping the pollution (and the noise).

Expats don't need to work or commute, so they can stay home near the pool or yard and experience zero pollution.

But sometimes, like for a large purchase, a mall visit is required!

Say I want to buy anything of value in a mall, like a Samsung Refrigerator, one of the new ones with all the conveniences. I tap my phone, and a few minutes later a car magically appears at my front door, and about 20 minutes after that drops me off the mall's door. After the purchase, another easy 20 minute ride back to my home, and within the hour my Refrigerator gets delivered right into my kitchen.

If someone in a province wants to buy a Samsung ref, you're driving your own car, for two or three hours of traffic into the city. Then you're driving back, with a refrigerator (if it can even fit), for another two or three hours. And then you're carrying it inside.

Just one of endless examples proving the point that province living is far from easy living when compared to city living done right.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> If someone in a province wants to buy a Samsing ref, you're driving your own car, for two or three hours of traffic into the city. Then you're driving back, with a refrigerator (if it can even fit), for another two or three hours. And then you're carrying it inside.
> 
> Just one of endless examples proving the point that province living is far from easy living when compared to city living done right.


Ha ha ha ha, you really do need to visit tbe provinces. Ok we haven't got a Samsung fridge we went for the Panasonic. We did drive home with the chest freezer because we needed it in a hurry. In general the likes of SM don't hold stock, its delivered from their warehousing. We have had items delivered before we got home from the days shopping.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> We did drive home with the chest freezer


You didn't mention how many hours you were driving. 

The price you pay for land is mainly based on proximity to a big city, so you likely paid a lot more than Lunky


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Say I want to buy anything of value in a mall, like a Samsung Refrigerator, one of the new ones with all the conveniences. I tap my phone, and a few minutes later a car magically appears at my front door, and about 20 minutes after that drops me off the mall's door. After the purchase, another easy 20 minute ride back to my home, and within the hour my Refrigerator gets delivered right into my kitchen.
> 
> If someone in a province wants to buy a Samsung ref, you're driving your own car, for two or three hours of traffic into the city. Then you're driving back, with a refrigerator (if it can even fit), for another two or three hours. And then you're carrying it inside.
> 
> Just one of endless examples proving the point that province living is far from easy living when compared to city living done right.


We needed a brand new washer & dryer, bought an LG unit last year but it's only a trike ride to the mall about 40 minutes to the one we used it was an Robinson Appliances store in the mall and I picked this chain because we can also get a warranty, this same store also sells refrigerators the works, you can also special order, and in the same area only closer we have another major appliance store called Abensons. They all deliver in our region even the Mom & Pop spots.

Wife has been asking me for a new sofa for a very long time and so we recently purchased a sofa sectional and it was even closer from a large Hardware store they delivered it the next day.

I avoid those Mom & Pop owned appliance stores they only will give you the factory warranty but the Robinson Appliance store offer a warranty of either 2 or 3 years and will completely replace the unit with a new one, if they can't find the original new parts for the unit.

If I get hungry for fast food I can order for delivery from Shakeys, McDonald's, Yellow Cab Pizza. So I have a few options but I also prefer, KFC and at times Dominoes but they won't deliver and yet they are right next to the McDonalds I order online from. I prefer Burger King and Pizza Hut they are located two cities away from us so no option there and I have to say I really miss the Deep Dish Meatsa and the Double Whopper with 4 cheese plus the chicken sandwich they also sell.

We have several options for large chained grocery stores and also one mini chain (3 in our area) that is owned by a Church group and they have some good prices and also some imported products. We live in a 4th class Municipality but did get a smaller version of PureGold just about 6 US city blocks from us, we have two gas stations, one 7-Eleven, one Alfa Mart, one M & W, one Minute Burger and and one Migulitoes burger and ice cream stand, one Chooks to Go, one Andoks Lechon.

We finally got PLDT Fiber or I was offered it last year and so we went from DSL 3 Mbps to Fiber 100 Mbps we pay the same amount each month about 2,500 with land line.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> We live in a 4th class Municipality


Brings up the point that there are many, many levels between "province" and "city", which themselves aren't really defined.

What really matters are options, what to do, what to purchase, where to purchase, school, education, whatever they are the bigger the city, the more the options. What any expat needs to do, and what can take years of experience, is finding that perfect balance between cost and convenience.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> You didn't mention how many hours you were driving.
> 
> The price you pay for land is mainly based on proximity to a big city, so you likely paid a lot more than Lunky


The nearest SM mall is about 25 minutes away. Our land 300sqm we paid about 75k.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> So like a vacation, got it. Maybe you should actually experience living there for awhile there before promoting it as a place...to live.


 *As usual you got nothing * 🤣
It was to check where I would like to move suiting to start a business too. 
(Since then I have changed business plans partly because of more researching since then, but the main was where I want to move, then I chose a business suiting that.)

Living far from neihbours is *no big difference* between Sweden and Phils, mainly put on cooling instead of heating  
The big difference is how officials handlle things and thats *UNDEPENDING of if city or rural.*.. 


Shadowman said:


> Lunkan said:
> 
> 
> > Rural living people can go to city WHEN WANT TO , so miss NOTHING, while city living people get the polution and traffic jams ALL the time..
> ...


 Your coment not only sound like, but prove yiou dont know what you are talking about 🤣 You dont seem to even know how zero polluion feel... Numbed by living in city to much?  The pollution in suburb subdivisions are *only less terible* than in inner city... 
I kind of proved it as kid allready: At the highway from rural to Stockholm city after vacations as kid *with closed eyes* I could tell when we reached the first suburb still 30 km from the city realy starts, just by my *NOSE smelling the pollution* inspite of Stockholm has much less polition than biger cities as e g Manila and Cebu... 

I figuered this out when I were 10yo, what you still dont understand...

Concerning business sence. E g:
/How many times have you predicted big stock market falls a half year before they happened? 
(Once before a big fall, I waned the CEO in a big investment company, but he didnt listen 

/I have been asigned as business consultant to rather many businesses of different types and almost allways I only charged a percentage of thow much improved their results got by my changes. E g one now will pay me 25 percent of how much the result of that business will improve during SIX years total. Thats a big work still running. Normal have been 25- 40 percent for one year for smaller jobs. And all such customers have been satisfied, although one thought they were smart and thought they could do somehing without me to save my percentage. They realy messed up so it ended up with I had to save them from not risking jail 

/Have you found any at all rbusinesses worth at least 4 times, probably 8-10 times more than the asked price? ;D
((They are very cheap because they are wrong handled and owners dont know how to solve it but I do  , I have found many such and I am buying 2-3 such to start with , and from earnings after the errors are corrected, I plan to go on buying more... Until it start to become to much to handle with the good team of workers we have, or until owners by tsismis can copy what we are doing  so prices will go up so they arent bargains anymore.))



Shadowman said:


> But sometimes, like for a large purchase, a mall visit is required!
> 
> Say I want to buy anything of value in a mall, like a Samsung Refrigerator, one of the new ones with all the conveniences. I tap my phone, and a few minutes later a car magically appears at my front door, and about 20 minutes after that drops me off the mall's door. After the purchase, another easy 20 minute ride back to my home, and within the hour my Refrigerator gets delivered right into my kitchen.
> 
> If someone in a province wants to buy a Samsung ref, you're driving your own car, for two or three hours of traffic into the city. Then you're driving back, with a refrigerator (if it can even fit), for another two or three hours. And then you're carrying it inside.


1. You seem to believe provinces have no shops 🤣
2. As I have said before, you dont seem to manage to think ahead. BEFORE online shoping I went to city for shoping 1-2 times per year. I expect it will be something similar, I manage to coordinate...  with when I will have toigo to city *anyway *for BI, LTO or such.


Shadowman said:


> Just one of endless examples proving the point that province living is far from easy living when compared to city living done right.


 Just one of endless example of you dont know what you are talking about...  


Shadowman said:


> (To Gary D)
> You didn't mention how many hours you were driving.


Even if would be forced to go to city  three times per year,, the total travel time is NOTHING compared to what city people waste on traffic jams anyway... . 



Shadowman said:


> (To Gary D) The price you pay for land is mainly based on proximity to a big city, so you likely paid a lot more than Lunky


"Everyone" pay more than I haha except an American, who moved to same municipaly some years ago and bought several properties for businesses too but some different from mine.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> You dont seem to even know how zero polluion feel...


Again, questioning the business sense of someone who thinks they can "feel pollution".  I own an air quality meter, there's zero pollution here...unless my girl is grilling outside. Last time we had grass-fed NZ steak, yet another choice you simply don't have. Now you're going to reply "I make my own Lunkan steak!" or something irrelevant, always missing the point that this isn't about what you claim to prefer, it's about all the options you _lack_.



Lunkan said:


> I went to city for shoping 1-2 times per year... when I will have toigo to city anyway for BI, LTO or such.


Hours and hours of driving a car, that you need to own, because you live so far from the city. You don't even have the option to get a taxi. And you need to do that every time you need an appliance or device repaired or replaced. Every time you want to buy something from a city mall. Every time you need to visit the BI, LTO, or any other government office. Or hospital. Time is money, and your time will be wasted.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Hours and hours of driving a car, that you need to own, because you live so far from the city. You don't even have the option to get a taxi. And you need to do that every time you need an appliance or device repaired or replaced. Every time you want to buy something from a city mall. Every time you need to visit the BI, LTO, or any other government office. Or hospital. Time is money, and your time will be wasted.


I had to fix my AC unit and I took the Jeepney, it was a 40 minute ride and cost me about 25 pesos each way the repair costs were 1,200 pesos and they also cleaned my unit.

When we want to travel much further to an SM Mall, we take the Air conditioned bus the fair is about 45 pesos each way per person and if we buy larger products we can stick those in the bottom area of the bus, one one trip we bought a microwave and on another we bought some large fans.

We purchased a used car when I first got here and it was cool at first but after several years had gone by, so many repairs, trouble finding a parking spot, lack of law enforcement, stress and the worry of getting into an accident I was relieved to sell that car and I don't want another, the money I've saved I purchased a couple large Smart LED TV's and many other appliances, I'd rather be a tourist and let someone else stress the ride while I enjoy my travels and site see.

An appointment is required now a the PBI, so I can't rely on the bus system, I sure don't want to drive in it and so the cost to rent a van currently is 4,500 pesos. I still need to pick up my renewed ACR card at the Main Office. If there's no pressure of an appointment time line then we can also ride the AC bus to Manila.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> When we want to travel much further to an SM Mall, we take the Air conditioned bus


Total time, including getting from your front door to the bus?



M.C.A. said:


> An appointment is required now a the PBI, so I can't rely on the bus system, I sure don't want to drive in it and so the cost to rent a van currently is 4,500 pesos.






M.C.A. said:


> I'd rather be a tourist and let someone else stress the ride while I enjoy my travels and site see.


My thinking as well, driving is working so I'd rather be driven. But say there's a medical emergency, I'm minutes away from a private hospital. You?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Total time, including getting from your front door to the bus?
> 
> 
> My thinking as well, driving is working so I'd rather be driven. But say there's a medical emergency, I'm minutes away from a private hospital. You?


We have a local Municipality clinic and private clinic and hospitals in both directions about 30 -45 minutes by trike or the Municipality has an ambulance.

It takes us a long time to get around even short distances because the AC bus isn't the only form of transportation in some area's we have to use a jeepney or trike, so a trip from Pila Laguna to Sta Rosa about 1.5 hrs each way.

I'm retired so time isn't such a big deal anymore to me, and so I have nothing but time to spend time with my family, It's also nice to get out of our area, it it takes all day that's also fine by me and my wife and son, we stop off at the malls, restaurants ect... I do see people who are constantly in a rush and in and out of traffic even hurrying at times inside the mall or stores... geez, that's not me.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> Lunkan said:
> 
> 
> > You dont seem to even know how zero polluion feel...
> ...


 And there you lost credibility amon everyone with any sence - if you had any credibility left 🤣 
OF COURSE pollution can be felt by a nose, which havent got much destroyed by pollution and/or smoking... 
Back when I lived in city I felt fire smoke when I came home at night, so I thought someone naughty had made a fire in storage in a cellar, so I walked around around among the closest houses but didnt find anything. So I phoned te firebrigade. It ws an appartment burning 3 KILOMETERS away... 
And a summer whenI had moved rural I felt smoke once too and phoned the firebrigade, so they send a plane to check the huge forest here, which made they could stop a forest fire, when it was stil TINY. That was around five kilometers away. 


Shadowman said:


> I own an air quality meter, there's zero pollution here...


 So you need to put yourself in a traffic jam and go and buy a better one 
NO CHANCE there isnt any polution in a city. ..



Shadowman said:


> Last time we had grass-fed NZ steak, yet another choice you simply don't have. Now you're going to reply "I make my own Lunkan steak!" or something irrelevant, always missing the point that this isn't about what you claim to prefer, it's about all the options you _lack_.


 LESS things lacking in rural living than in city living as I have listed before. ..
You dont even have a proper functionin nose... 



Shadowman said:


> Lunkan said:
> 
> 
> > I went to city for shoping *1-2 times per year.*.. when I will have toigo to city anyway for BI, LTO or such.
> ...


 You missed to qoute the part about the TOTAL time per year of these 1-2 trips to city is MUCH LESS than you city people waste in trafic jams EVERYWHERE you go... 



Shadowman said:


> a car, that you need to own, because you live so far from the city. You don't even have the option to get a taxi. And you need to do that every time you need an appliance or device repaired or replaced.


 Well. No taxs in this tiny town - thats the only you are right about ;D - but many tricycles. I prefer to go by own car mostly, but as MCA wrote, NO NEED to have own car. There are both bus and van going to city and back every day even from this boondogs. Vehicles can be rented in the town here. There is even one for rent in this tiny village! 🤣

*You still seem to believe there are nohing available outside cities!!! * 🤣🤣🤣
Concerning public offices even the closest TINY town has almost all. What me concern only BI and LTO are missing.
And it has FOR INSTANCE computer service and equipment for internet and TV including installations,.. The only I miss there is a building material shop. There is one but not much to chose from, but next TOWN has such...
Thats why the need to go to city is only 1-2 times per YEAR... And if I solve BI better, then I dont need even that 🤣
I have forgot how many he said, but a foreigner living just at other side of these hills said he hasnt been to city in several YEARS... 
And you seem to not know *much proiducts are coming FROM rural TO cities* 🤣🤣🤣 E g most food. And the products we will make in my business..


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Still laughing at how somebody thinks that pollution carefully steers its way around posh gated communities in one of the most godawful ****hole cities in the world.
Of course there is the carefully imported dolomite sand beach, amongst the turds and garbage bobbing about in Manila Bay, to sit out on, breathing in that cool, sweet-smelling sea breeze. 

Yes, I choose to live in the (dreadful ?) province. 

I only have 600 square metres, but do have clean air, peace and quiet, and nice views out of my front door...oh, and good fiber broadband. 
.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm starting to think these misinformed expats moved to the province because they've never even seen the inside of an upscale village:



grahamw57 said:


> Still laughing at how somebody thinks that pollution carefully steers its way around posh gated communities in one of the most godawful ****hole cities in the world.


A distance of 500 feet from highways reduce pollution by 80%. I'm much further than that from the _entrance gate_, which itself is a good long walk to any major roadway. Also I have an air-quality meter. Also you're spending more time in traffic anytime you go to the city.

You think anyone is going to spend a million in cash on a house that isn't surrounded by lush trees and natural surroundings?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> I'm starting to think these misinformed expats moved to the province because they've never even seen the inside of an upscale village:
> 
> A distance of 500 feet from highways reduce pollution by 80%. I'm much further than that from the _entrance gate_, which itself is a good long walk to any major roadway. Also I have an air-quality meter. Also you're spending more time in traffic anytime you go to the city.
> 
> You think anyone is going to spend a million in cash on a house that isn't surrounded by lush trees and natural surroundings?


Just to keep things real, my neighbors burn their trash we don't have a great garbage collection service and many won't pay the 50 pesos per bag collection fee so we get constantly are bombarded with the aroma of burning diapers, plastic ect.. and can be tortured for hours. 

So it appears you live next to a Golf Course, Manila area? real nice Shadow, but what about the other 90%.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> Still laughing at how somebody thinks that pollution carefully steers its way around posh gated communities in one of the most godawful ****hole cities in the world.
> Of course there is the carefully imported dolomite sand beach, amongst the turds and garbage bobbing about in Manila Bay, to sit out on, breathing in that cool, sweet-smelling sea breeze.


Im some sleepy so first I did missread and thought anyone more could agree with Sadow ! 


Shadowman said:


> I'm starting to think these misinformed expats moved to the province because they've never even seen the inside of an upscale village:
> 
> A distance of 500 feet from highways reduce pollution by 80%. I'm much further than that from the _entrance gate_, which itself is a good long walk to any major roadway. Also I have an air-quality meter. Also you're spending more time in traffic anytime you go to the city.


 Speak of trhowing stones in a glasshouse about being missinformed... 🤣 🤣 🤣

Yes. trees reduce polution SOME and distance too, but have you got "Filipiniced" thinking 500 feet is far? 🤣 Its NOTHING, city polllution spread much longer than that...
Havent you read/heard - felt 🤣 - WHOLE Metro Cebu have BIG pollution problem there in the "valley" between the mountains specialy when there isnt any wind blowing away SOME of it...? Or perhaps you have read some "info" some BOUHT "scientist" MAKE UP to FOOL people... Such are rather common n Phils and in USA too.

Nowadays Stockholm is some titghtend by green parts have been built at, but back when my nose felt where the city started, there were big green parts inside plus big water running through cental city making some crap moved away.



Shadowman said:


> You think anyone is going to spend a million in cash on a house that isn't surrounded by lush trees and natural surroundings?


 I dont think, I KNOW there are such people, who pay much with *much poluted air included in the price...!!! 🤣🤣🤣*
You questioned my business sence earlier! Such houses cost much more than a million. Dont you know its the price, not the cash part, which is the important, speciay in Phils where interests are much higher..?  

((Btw I pay WHOLE the businesses we are buying cash, not a timy part as you are talking about. Or are you talking about the TINY subdivision houses, where a tall Wiking as I would need to sleep with head in bedroom, body in sala and feet in CR? *🤣 * I plan to build AT LEAST 2000 sq feet jiust for living and office, NOT counting balcony/veranda as they do in Phils. Thats what I have in Sweden. Six rooms plus storage, garage and workshop in separate building. Plus I plan to build a small manufactory for an other business than the one we are starting now, just for 10 people or so at same time.))


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> 500 feet is far?


For pollution it is, I was quoting an actual study, you (as usual) have nothing but your imagination. 



M.C.A. said:


> what about the other 90%.


Meaning the 'urbanized' parts of the city? I took my air quality meter to a squatter area near a highway once, I saw signals on it I never saw before.

Also Forbes Park was just one example of many, many similar subdivisions around Manila and Cebu. Even besides being a great place to live, they're surrounded by businesses that cater to these residents, fine dining in every category, athletic clubs, shopping, etc.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes I remember well flying into NAIA in the middle of the afternoon looking at the brown dome of ****e over Manila a d the brown stain going out into Manila bay where the Pasig river emptied into it. I guess if you live in millionaires row Forbes Park the security guards won't let the pollution in. And to leave you need to drive on EDSA 🤣


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> looking at the brown dome of ****e over Manila a d the brown stain going out into Manila bay where the Pasig river emptied into it.


I think you may need new eyeglasses, try your nearest optician five hours away


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Pollution here really isn't as bad as some make it out to be.
It's certainly much better than comparable cities in nearby countries.








World's Air Pollution: Real-time Air Quality Index


How polluted is the air today? Check out the real-time air pollution map, for more than 80 countries.




waqi.info


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I live on the 3rd floor of a condo in BGC.
I measure the pollution at my desk.
Jeepneys and tricycles are banned where I live.
We've had higher readings lately, but thats due to Taal Volcano emissions.
Here's a reading I just took now.


----------



## Tyrion Lannister (Aug 22, 2021)

Tiz said:


> Pollution here really isn't as bad as some make it out to be.
> It's certainly much better than comparable cities in nearby countries.
> 
> 
> ...





Tiz said:


> I live on the 3rd floor of a condo in BGC.
> I measure the pollution at my desk.
> Jeepneys and tricycles are banned where I live.
> We've had higher readings lately, but thats due to Taal Volcano emissions.
> ...


Please stop with the facts already...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Please read the topic, While replies can be bias at times, forthright at others, submissions by all members yourself included are for the benefit of the members.
I have lived in Manila,,,,,, No not Forbes as we rented close to the better half's work and had private gated communities around our condo, we overlooked the pitiful that seemed to think they were better than the man in the street, all the things that come with city living including the pollution. 7 floors up it was rife, black soot on everything constantly.
I grew up in Melbourne Oz, spent many years living and working in Sydney,,,,,,,, both places some 5 million people in each calling it home. The pollution was there some 40 years ago but no black soot nor rancid smells. Got me beat how a city of some 14 million in Manila has no pollution or living in a place like Forbes washes it all away,,,,,, until you drive out the security gate where the security guards slap it with little more than hope, they beat it off and the residents feel better it appears. Simply look at your location (Forbes) slap bang in the middle of one of the most congested cities in the world, Nope that's why we have security......
Where I live we don't need security, fences, pollution monitors,,,,,, walk to the beach some 40 metres on our land, drove to town this morning some 4 kms away less than 5 minutes to get my Pfizer vaccination. A good question, why did you bother buying a pollution assayer Shadow? Obvious concerns? Another gadget like my jet ski?

I have no qualms with those that choose to live in any city, been there etc. each to their own but for a member here that chose his/her way in a city has no equatable arguments for those that chose a different path to one eyed thinking. Doh, no Foodpanda where you live, it must be a dive.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tiz said:


> I live on the 3rd floor of a condo in BGC.
> I measure the pollution at my desk.
> Jeepneys and tricycles are banned where I live.
> We've had higher readings lately, but thats due to Taal Volcano emissions.
> ...


I may like this or no. These figures mean little to most and as an uneducated plebeian even less, perhaps some WHO or comparable figures for comparisons would help with?
I see the news every day and while most parts of China and India hit 4 to 5 and at times 6, Manila is generally 4, occasionally 5 while Australia hits 1 to 2 or if the AFL is happening???? in the pollution scale........ Bias news? Who knows.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Yes I remember well flying into NAIA in the middle of the afternoon looking at the brown dome of ****e over Manila a d the brown stain going out into Manila bay where the Pasig river emptied into it. I guess if you live in millionaires row Forbes Park the security guards won't let the pollution in. And to leave you need to drive on EDSA 🤣


 That make sence in difference from someone else 

An other proof of polution is how often windows need to be cleaned. Rural I clean once each tenth year or so except if a bird manage to poo in flight exact there 



Shadowman said:


> For pollution it is, I was quoting an actual study, you (as usual) have nothing but your imagination.


 Paid by who? 
As I said there are many paid scientists making FALSE "researches" both in Phils and USA. As eg Tobacco companies...
Not suprising if subdivision developers pay someone to make a "clean" report... 

Sweden is known for working for clean environment, but even Stockholm cant avoid to get much poluted "green" suburbs anyway - according to not bribed studies  - and you claim Manila and Cebu have clean suburbs!!! 🤣 🤣 🤣

IF geting any even decent results in Manila or Cebu, I bet it was after rain or hard wind worked hard to try to clear the air 



Shadowman said:


> (To Gary) I think you may need new eyeglasses,


 And you miss some other things 


Tiz said:


> I live on the 3rd floor of a condo in BGC.


 BGC as in Metro Manila ? 

2.5 messured there and in/after what weather? 

These values are NOT good anyway compared to rural...

Stockholm show 5 .7 today, 2.2 for the lowest section they show, which are both mucg lower compared to usual there. 

In Swedish but numbers and some symbols are easy to understand
Source; Luften idag | SLB-analys


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> IF geting any even decent results in Manila or Cebu, I bet it was after rain or hard wind worked hard to try to clear the air


Deal! We each put $1000 USD into an escrow account and any time you want I'll livestream my air quality meter getting results. If all you have is your imagination (again) I'll understand your fear and refusal. 😆

You know with all your silly business ideas you should actually come up with a good one; solve the problem of garbage in the province. Just like there's not much of anything else there (except barking dogs and roosters), there's no garbage collection, it's either burned or deposited somewhere and left to rot. On a related note, solve the ant problem there too, they're _everywhere_. 🐜


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Deal! We each put $1000 USD into an escrow account and any time you want I'll livestream my air quality meter getting results. If all you have is your imagination (again) I'll understand your fear and refusal. 😆
> 
> You know with all your silly business ideas you should actually come up with a good one; solve the problem of garbage in the province. Just like there's not much of anything else there (except barking dogs and roosters), there's no garbage collection, it's either burned or deposited somewhere and left to rot. On a related note, solve the ant problem there too, they're _everywhere_. 🐜


I don't mind the roosters but the barking dogs and ants every where sure fits our area, around 2am in the morning I woke up because I was choking from the toxic fumes my neighbor was burning.   Now with the hard rain we have rats running around in the home.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Deal! We each put $1000 USD into an escrow account and any time you want I'll livestream my air quality meter getting results. If all you have is your imagination (again) I'll understand your fear and refusal. 😆
> 
> You know with all your silly business ideas you should actually come up with a good one; solve the problem of garbage in the province. Just like there's not much of anything else there (except barking dogs and roosters), there's no garbage collection, it's either burned or deposited somewhere and left to rot. On a related note, solve the ant problem there too, they're _everywhere_. 🐜


Weekly garbage collection was today, the lorry came passed at about 8.30am this morning. As we have a new house we have very little problem from ants, any we see are quickly dealt with. We may get a cockroach about once every couple of weeks. Oh and the town about 8 minutes away has an optician.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Weekly garbage collection was today, the lorry came passed at about 8.30am this morning. As we have a new house we have very little problem from ants, any we see are quickly dealt with. We may get a cockroach about once every couple of weeks. Oh and the town about 8 minutes away has an optician.


Makes sense, you paid around 12,500php per sqm for your location. Real estate 101.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> perhaps some WHO or comparable figures for comparisons would help with?


Looking at the WHO website, Air pollution

"WHO air quality guidelines" estimate that reducing annual average fine particulate matter (PM2.5) concentrations from levels of 35 μg/m3, common in many developing cities, to the WHO guideline level of *10 μg/m3*, could reduce air pollution-related deaths by around 15%

I downloaded the data (latest figures are only for 2016) for Concentration of fine particulate matter (PM2.5)

Out of 192 countries:
Philippines Rural ranked 84 with an average PM2.5 score of 18.2
Philippines Urban ranked 96 with an average PM2.5 score of 23.72

For comparison Rural areas:

Canada6.69​Australia7.29​United States of America7.67​United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland10.45​Malaysia17.15​Indonesia20.66​Thailand31.88​Niger89.42​


For Urban areas:

Iceland5.82​Australia7.29​United States of America7.67​United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland10.45​Malaysia17.15​Indonesia20.66​Thailand31.88​Niger89.42​


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> You know with all your silly business ideas


 🤣 🤣 🤣 By how you show you think , I doubt you would notcice a good business idea even if given to you...

I have allready told you how I have solved problems as businesses consuitant only charging a percentage f the IMPROVED results, which was much money  It has been in very different types of businesses as distribution, iimport, health care service, computers, education... Many business leading things are more or less UNIVERSIAL, so when understanding then it can be applicated at more or less every type of business. Part of that is ELIMINATE the bad ideas. Concerning Phils I started with listing all businesses suiting rural, which I could find interesting , got 184 business ideas in that list. First I eliminated them, which I found low chance direct could be good profit, then more has pot eliminated - or lifted - by research. Left are a bit over 10 very interesting. Three need more research in place. One of them is the one I will start second if the test of my modified production method show good enough quality. IF it do, it will give good profit even at lowst price from China, which is just over half of the lowest price I have found from Phils supliers. 
The main product in the business we are starting now, is Phils shorrt of so I suppouse we can get them sold easy inside Phils too. We have allready got two interested buyers for export before we have even started production  The first business was bought recently and we are waitingfor special needed permits. The normal permits are solved. If we will get the AVERAGE price paid according to official statistics, then I wil earn 7 times my investment in around 4 years, If te price go up to what it was in Phils a few years ago then it will be over 10 times, but I have calculated low and then its 4 times PLUS having the busins with big land left.

(Beside if counting "Test starts" of new ideas, so they cant be researched proper, at cots similar to make a Market research, but such cant be made proper when its to new to people  
then *I have never failed when I have had majority power. *
But some projects have been scrweded up by business partners  E g one had a lot oif good contacts with hard to find manufactiries, but had no sence of how to organice things so his business was a big mess. We agreed all standard products will be whole his and all special made products would be mine, although he would get a generous pay for leting my things follow in his containers to hold my transport costs down. In combination with his rare manufactory contacts, I could offer lower prices in Sweden for rather much better products than the competitors. Then I organided HIS business for free to make all get started and it developed good. Thenhe got greedy and went to snatchmy ideasfor my products too, NOT leting him use his rare contacts. When I notuced , I stoped assusting him with his business, and it got messed up and lost fast, so he snatched some unpaid computers and stuf and run abroad and got Interpol after him 🤣( for what he had snatched from others. I didnt lose any investment, but I lost time and income at it during a period. 
By I had let him get a good contract space in city (he paid but let me have a few squaremeters to store some stuff which could be needed when I went to city., I had KEY to that space he left when he run. There I found proof of he had made a test sale of suppoused to be my product idea. They had sold very good even when it was a month BEFORE normal 4 month sell season start for such products!!! I dont know what agreenent he had with that seller, so I dont know how much profit he would have got himself, but it was very good at just one seller. (I were preparing five, which would become region bosses when exbanding if they got good results.) But for the scammer it become nothing because of course he screwed up  when I didnt assisted him anymore.
Some other business patners where I havent had power majoruty made I lost a bit by they thought so very SHORT sighted, gained a litle fast, instead of geting very much more if they had followed plan and made it proper together with me... 
Best for themselves if they do as I say... haha

With my new business partner we have a basic agreement which both have to follow - and he is very eager to do so, because - in different from the idiots - he understand this is very good for him too to keep me satisfied  The same goes for me keeping him satisfied. He has thanked me several times for this opportunity I give him and his team 👍 by adding the knowdge part he missed, which make it much more profitable than if doing as such businsses are handled normaly in Phils., All biger changes BOTH of us have to agree to, After sometimes needing explaining why its good, based at a MIX of what he and I know, we have allways agreed. So far 
(He still ask much more for permision than I have told him he need to, The goal is we go on deciding all big or important new things, but after he know, he can decide the details in place by himself. Then we can discus the doine things afterwards r´to see if we find any improivements. I even told him dont be afraid of taking decisions even if they arent the best, because I dont expect perfection - only close to  



Shadowman said:


> Just like there's not much of anything else there (except barking dogs and roosters),


 Your show your enourmus ignorance again about provinces *still believing there are nothing to buy in proivince!!!!* 🤣 🤣 🤣 


Shadowman said:


> Deal! We each put $1000 USD into an escrow account and any time you want I'll livestream my air quality meter getting results. If all you have is your imagination (again) I'll understand your fear and refusal. 😆


 So you mean I would trust your crap meter which you claim show clean air in Manila or Cebu?!!! 🤣 🤣 🤣 Its Isimply MPOSSIBLE to be right. Just look at what bigpearl wrote:


bigpearl said:


> I may like this or no. These figures mean little to most and as an uneducated plebeian even less, perhaps some WHO or comparable figures for comparisons would help with?
> I see the news every day and while most parts of China and India hit 4 to 5 and at times 6, Manila is generally 4, occasionally 5 while Australia hits 1 to 2 or if the AFL is happening???? in the pollution scale.......


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Always so nice to be able to show your overseas visitors around the local (low-pollution) Manila attractions. 
.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> So you mean I would trust your crap meter


I question the business sense of someone who thinks air meters are biased towards subdivisions. 😆 



Lunkan said:


> still believing there are nothing to buy in proivince


Never said nothing, though compared to the city it seems like nothing. Instead of writing essays about nothing, maybe you could try to solve actual problems like what your imagined clients are going to do with all their garbage.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Tiz said:


> Out of 192 countries:
> Philippines Rural ranked 84 with an average PM2.5 score of 18.2
> Philippines Urban ranked 96 with an average PM2.5 score of 23.72


Are they to lazy to messure rural far from neighbours ? 
No way there are that small differences between what I count as real rural, not villages, and cities. 
(Except when its traditional land burning to start new field, but thats seldom. I have seen effects of TWO such during the last five years r so at all land we have checked. )

​



Tiz said:


> "WHO air quality guidelines" estimate that reducing annual average fine particulate matter (PM2.5) concentrations from levels of 35 μg/m3, common in many developing cities, to the WHO guideline level of 10 μg/m3, could reduce* air pollution-related deaths* by around 15%


 And some claim city living is good 


Tiz said:


> For comparison Rural areas:
> 
> Canada6.69Australia7.29United States of America7.67United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland10.45Malaysia17.15Indonesia20.66Thailand31.88Niger89.42
> 
> ...


Bigpearls source said 4 for Manila, so data for Phils are obviouly wrong. Gary s eyes and my nose know so


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> I question the business sense of someone who thinks air meters are biased towards subdivisions. 😆


 OBVIOUS bias IF showing REALY good results in any place in a city... 


Shadowman said:


> Never said nothing, though compared to the city it seems like nothing..


 WHAT? !!! You have said so REPEETINGLY rural living expats would need to go to sit to shop OFTEN!!!


Shadowman said:


> Instead of writing essays about nothing, maybe you could try to solve actual problems like what your imagined clients are going to do with all their garbage.


 It isnt about nothing, its to show how extreemly wrong you are with your BEEP quality conclusions 🤣 


Shadowman said:


> maybe you could try to solve actual problems like what your imagined clients are going to do with all their garbage.


 No. Handling garbage problems dont suit to get away from environment problems by settling rural far from neighbpurs  Instead I find it better to sit at my veranda and think about plans and go and check the running businesses now and then, in the "buble" I aim at making for me and the team, only leaving when want to and when have to to sell truck loads of the products we produce... 
But Im not supriced you came with such "good" idea  

I dont try to change the world, I am just changing a tiny bit of it 
So I leave the garbage problems to others to solve, because my favorite business ideas are much better 🤣


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> Instead of writing essays about nothing,


 But thats what you have done mainly yourself long time now...


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> OBVIOUS bias IF showing REALY good results in any place in a city..


Because they don't match your imagined "reality", got it. 😆



Lunkan said:


> I leave the garbage problems to others to solve


Well you don't really have a choice. 

I choose to live where others already solved it.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

the real reason I like living in the gated communities was little noise as long as the subdivision didn't allow animals in there. also, security would not allow loud parties. the noise in the Philippines always bothered me. I hated it in the open communities. 

art


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

art1946 said:


> the real reason I like living in the gated communities was little noise as long as the subdivision didn't allow animals in there. also, security would not allow loud parties.


Noise is a big problem that the rules of a gated village solves. Zoning too, you're not going to wake up one day and see shacks and huts sprouting up right next to your lot.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Noise is a big problem that the rules of a gated village solves. Zoning too, you're not going to wake up one day and see shacks and huts sprouting up right next to your lot.


I visited a large subdivision in Malolos Bulacan and it was just like that, sari sari stores and all.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> I visited a large subdivision in Malolos Bulacan and it was just like that, sari sari stores and all.


Different places, different rules. I've been to subdivisions where residents seem to play whose dog can bark the loudest game. These are generally older and less strict. As always you get what you pay for.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Do you ever get what you pay for in the Philippines, I'm beginning to have my doubts.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

art1946 said:


> the real reason I like living in the gated communities was little noise as long as the subdivision didn't allow animals in there. also, security would not allow loud parties. the noise in the Philippines always bothered me. I hated it in the open communities.
> 
> art


I hope I'm not off topic, seems it is a debate about pollution that doesn't exist in Manila,,,,, 12 or 13 million people can't be wrong because the security guards have it under control. 
art, yes go with what you want, where your comfort zone is and what your heart tells you. That is your choice and one you and many can and will enjoy, simply research and pick the right one/place.
Many choose Condo style decisions/living and they obviously work for the committed until they tear the building down in 40 or 50 years because all your admin/condo dues went into pockets and not where they were supposed to go,,,,, perhaps what recently happened in Florida, the panic and pencil sharpening that followed, nothing wrong with a condo if you rent. OMO.

Rural living? Well there is another choice and depends on ones visions or thoughts of what rural means. I lived rural for 20 years, most people loved it, 50 acres, wet edge pool overlooking the valley with the hills and mountains in the distance, no immediate neighbours, next door owner looked after the fences and weed control for the simple joy of his cows enjoying the grasses on that lot. 15 minutes to town in the SL, 18 minutes to town in the 508 and the loser was the Landcruiser at 21 minutes, very easy to deal with if you only wish to visit town every week or two. A choice, for me there I could sit for 3 or 4 weeks playing on the property and never leave, people came to a little sanctuary. The local general store/milk bar was 2 miles away for things I missed or fresh milk etc. Many many visitor from the different cities escaping from the mayhem constantly telling me how lucky I was,,,,, no luck involved. I had my dogs and a couple of large Pythons that picked up what the dogs missed, a great 20 years.

Moving onto open communities where we now live, private, beachfront, large lot, good neighbours because we only wave to each other, 4 kms to town, supermarket, hardware, etc. 2 kms to our local water refilling station that also sells alcohol, cigarets, fresh shellfish, fish from the local fishermen and all the basics, through the lockdowns and liquor bans last year our local guy kept us supplied with grog and smokes, all he could help with. Lazada and shopee deliveries one to 3 days and we are 6 hours drive from Manila. IMMI 35 minutes drive. The better half's uncle who was a security said that we need to build fences as 3 sides were unfenced and he advised we would be robbed,,,,,,, that was 4+ years ago and our biggest problem is the goats and cows and not the locals. The Barangay capitan advised us that the locals all think that westerners have guns,,,,,, illegal for a westerner to own a gun, go figure.
The 55inch tv in the bedroom died a couple of months ago, I went online and purchased a 55 inch Samsung from savers appliances 20 minutes south and it was delivered that afternoon.

My choice is mine, differing choices are valid but you can't sell what people won't buy no matter how hard you try, as said a few times, each to their own and enjoy your lot.
There is no need for lies as we all know,,,, well most.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Do you ever get what you pay for in the Philippines, I'm beginning to have my doubts.


As much as anywhere else, sometimes more. Filipinos tend to take menial jobs far more seriously than those in west, anyone who's ever been to a fast food place knows this. That goes for security guards as well, if you live in a gated village with two guards at the gate and a few roaming around, you have complete peace of mind if you ever want to leave your place for a few weeks. 

Any expat who would leave an un-guarded house in the Philippines better hope they have nothing of value to guard.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Do you ever get what you pay for in the Philippines, I'm beginning to have my doubts.


 1. Labour  specialy if hireing good ones. Not many would work full time in our home countries for 7000pesos per month...

2. Im buying businesses for asked price without haggling, because they are worth at least 4 times more (after I have got some adjusting done).

3. Its common now with bargain prices at some types if real estates kind of in general depending of owner need money. There are such allways because of emergencies, but extra many now because of covid. Some even write "covid price" in the add.

4. PERHAPS. There are resorts and such "On sale" now for rather much lower than land plus building costs. If/when covid get solved, then they will become wiorth much more aagain.



Shadowman said:


> (To me)
> You know with all your silly business ideas


 Everyone with any sence see who make the silly 

So you mean e g:
/*Distribution* in a western country you mean is a silly business idea...
I got it as employee for the 4th bigest national such company back then, when I saw I can do this both better and cheaper. After being employee in other types of businesses as e import and saved money to start capital, I started an own such and did beat the bigest egionaly allready the 4th month taking from them a so big regular customer so I could live ok only at the profit from that one.. Just by doing it much better.
/*Software* produced in low salary country for the western market is a silly idea according to you... 
That idea I sold and got salary working for them a while assisting them to get a software developing group in a low salary country and organiced it so it made a back then normal 17 million SEK production, only spent less than one million to get 80 percent of it done, before they thought they could do it better without me - and screwed up haha
/*Health product* made in Phils and exported to western countries you mean is a silly idea...
=The manufactry I will starrt second if in place. To complicated to lead at distance.
This i s a fast growing market... I have companies much interested in buying these products only by I mensioned to them what I would produce.
/The *common* product Im starting now you find silly too 🤣 🤣 🤣 
although I will AT LEAST get 4 times my investment back in around 4 years plus having the business and big land left...
Secret  what it is because I dont want other buyers of these businsses Im buying come and raise the prices because I aim at buying in that region as many as we will manage to lead and find good workers too. (Found 30.)
As with my distribution idea, its a common business. We will just make the production much better than whats common in Phils. After many years of research I have found only two in the whole country handling it similar good, so its easy to beat the others, but we dont need toi beat them because Phils is short of such products. and there is export demand too... 

What silly will you write nextr? Hard to beat finding my businesses ideas silly... 🤣


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan while I and probably many others appreciate your business experience and prowess perhaps we should stay on topic or create a new one. Most here are retired.
Shadowman the same for you, while I can appreciate your choice of living in a city, been there etc. You seem to not accept other peoples choices because they differ from yours and you want to constantly push your barrow to people that know exactly what it's like to live in a city whether Manila or Chicago. 

From Shadowman, post # 73.

"Any expat who would leave an un-guarded house in the Philippines better hope they have nothing of value to guard."

A somewhat sad opinion and obvious misconception as we over the years leave this house unattended for 6 to 8 weeks regularly until C-19 hit with nary a problem, a car and a couple of motor bikes sitting in the carport, a house full of goodies, a garage full of even more goodies, no fences on 3 sides, a hundred + people walking up and down the beach 50 metres from our house daily. 
Choose wisely where you put your roots down whether a guarded or unguarded locale. Research and do it very well to suit your individual needs.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> That goes for security guards as well, if you live in a gated village with two guards at the gate and a few roaming around, you have complete peace of mind if you ever want to leave your place for a few weeks.
> 
> Any expat who would leave an un-guarded house in the Philippines better hope they have nothing of value to guard.


So a dog won't work? That security guard is only securing your goods and not your life, I hope you are aware of that or not?


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> That security guard is only securing your goods and not your life


Correct, that's why I said it's never a good idea to leave any non-guard gated house unattended for extended period of time; so your goods don't get jacked while you're away.



bigpearl said:


> we over the years leave this house unattended for 6 to 8 weeks regularly


Generally speaking that's the _highly _un-recommended part. Since you claim to have done it regularly, it would be helpful to the forum if you explain what's stopping anyone from breaking and entering while you aren't home.



Lunkan said:


> You have said so REPEETINGLY rural living expats would need to go to sit to shop OFTEN


I said the opposite, any expat can choose to live like a rural local and never go to the city if they're content with not purchasing anything there, just like they don't need to go the city if they're content with not meeting new women who aren't their province neighbors. Of if they don't have any need for decent private schools. Or reliable electricity, internet, etc etc.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Correct, that's why I said it's never a good idea to leave any non-guard gated house unattended for extended period of time; so your goods don't get jacked while you're away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said anything about living like a rural local, oh wait a minute you did. I live in a rural setting in a western style house with all the western amenities. We have good reliable power, internet and can drink the water from the tap. The local town has a couple of goodish private schools although personally I consider the best education in the Philippines poor at best compared to European eduction. We rarely need to go to any big city because there nothing there that we can't find locally. And as to the selection of women we are not all sexpats although I've heard that our barangay can be swinger central listening to the local tsismis.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> We have good reliable power, internet and can drink the water from the tap. The local town has a couple of goodish private schools, We rarely need to go to any big city because there nothing there that we can't find locally.


Again, you're getting exactly what you paid for, you paid 12500 per sqm for your small parcel of non-rural land, which is basically city pricing compared to actual rural pricing in locations that Lunky is talking about purchasing hectares.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Again, you're getting exactly what you paid for, you paid 12500 per sqm for your small parcel of non-rural land, which is basically city pricing compared to actual rural pricing in locations that Lunky is talking about purchasing hectares.


Where are you getting this 12500 per sqm from that you keep repeating. by my reckoning we paid 300 per sqm.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Where are you getting this 12500 per sqm


Right here:



Gary D said:


> Our land 300sqm we paid about 75k.


If you meant 75k php and not USD, it's surprising that the lot cuts are so small, only 300sqm. That's generally a city sized parcel.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Lunkan while I and probably many others appreciate your business experience and prowess


 Thats ONLY to show the intelliegence level at BS writer... 
All you others can just jump it 


bigpearl said:


> Shadowman the same for you


 No NOT same.
I write THRUTHS
while Sadow MAKE UP FALSE 
(E g see down under what Gary protested about.)


bigpearl said:


> From Shadowman, post # 73.
> "Any expat who would leave an un-guarded house in the Philippines better hope they have nothing of value to guard."
> 
> A somewhat sad opinion and obvious misconception as we over the years leave this house unattended for 6 to 8 weeks regularly until C-19 hit with nary a problem, a car and a couple of motor bikes sitting in the carport, a house full of goodies, a garage full of even more goodies, no fences on 3 sides, a hundred + people walking up and down the beach 50 metres from our house daily.
> Choose wisely where you put your roots down whether a guarded or unguarded locale. Research and do it very well to suit your individual needs.


 Exactly. At nice places people look after each other.
E g a foreigner living at the island Marinduque said they dont have any thefts there, because no point to do such there, because if it would happen, then whole island would know by who haha


M.C.A. said:


> So a dog won't work? That security guard is only securing your goods and not your life, I hope you are aware of that or not?


 It can be even worse. A German in a guarded subdivision got shot dead at his own lot "because the guard thought he was a thief" told by the guard whoi did shoot !!!


Shadowman said:


> Generally speaking that's the _highly _un-recommended part. Since you claim to have done it regularly, it would be helpful to the forum if you explain what's stopping anyone from breaking and entering while you aren't home.


 Good neighbours  Thats much more common rural than in city, but not everywhere, so need to chose where to settle.


Shadowman said:


> Lunkanr said:
> 
> 
> > You have said so REPEETINGLY rural living expats would need to go to sit to shop OFTEN
> ...


 No you didnt  You have repeetingly said rural living people need to go to city often to get access to products, when the TRUTH is provinces have most things for sale too, which more than one has told you, but you repeet that FALSE anyway...


Shadowman said:


> never go to the city if they're content with not purchasing anything there


 And there you did it again even in same text passage 🤣 🤣 🤣 claiming tings cant be bought in provinces!!!


Shadowman said:


> Or reliable electricity


 And tthere you LIE again, still in same text passage!!! 🤣 🤣 🤣 although someone of the others told cities arent without brownouts...
While rural living can be by own electricity regular production or by backup...


Gary D said:


> Who said anything about living like a rural local, oh wait a minute you did. I live in a rural setting in a western style house with all the western amenities. We have good reliable power, internet and can drink the water from the tap. The local town has a couple of goodish private schools although personally I consider the best education in the Philippines poor at best compared to European eduction. We rarely need to go to any big city because there nothing there that we can't find locally. And as to the selection of women we are not all sexpats although I've heard that our barangay can be swinger central listening to the local tsismis.


And there Shadow got PROVEN WRONG again...
But it wouldnt suprice me if he will go in with his FALSE claims 🤣


Shadowman said:


> Again, you're getting exactly what you paid for, you paid 12500 per sqm for your small parcel of non-rural land, which is basically city pricing compared to actual rural pricing in locations that Lunky is talking about purchasing hectares.





Gary D said:


> Where are you getting this 12500 per sqm from that you keep repeating. by my reckoning we paid 300 per sqm.


 And there one more FALSE statement by Shadow.
It seem he has become as many rich Manila Filipinos GO ON claiming he is right when he is PROVEN WRONG.. 🤣


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> You have repeetingly said rural living people need to go to city often


Only if they want products that aren't available in the province. Or food. Or if they're single and would like to meet women who aren't their neighbors. Of if they have kids and want decent private schools. Or hospitals. Or reliable electricity, fast internet, etc

We all know you have a reason to promote the rural province for your own imagined financial gain, but your claims that the city doesn't have far more options than the province in every category of expat life is delusional at best. Hopefully your actual marketing doesn't include these false claims.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Right here:
> 
> 
> 
> If you meant 75k php and not USD, it's surprising that the lot cuts are so small, only 300sqm. That's generally a city sized parcel.


Err we live in the Philippines, their currency is the peso not the US dollar.. Yes it's a small lot, actually it is half of the whole lot that we purchased. We have 600 sqm on the other side of the road with the old house that we paid something like 25 peso sqm. The family then has 3 hectares of land behind with mangos where my wife has her farm. The reason the lots are small is because we live in a small village not open farmland.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Only if they want products that aren't available in the province. Or food. Or if they're single and would like to meet women who aren't their neighbors. Of if they have kids and want decent private schools. Or hospitals. Or reliable electricity, fast internet, etc
> 
> We all know you have a reason to promote the rural province for your own imagined financial gain, but your claims that the city doesn't have far more options than the province in every category of expat life is delusional at best. Hopefully your actual marketing doesn't include these false claims.


We do have women in the provinces, they are about half the population. Really can't think of anything that I would need to go to a major city for that's not available in a close proximity.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Shadowman said:


> If you meant 75k php and not USD, it's surprising that the lot cuts are so small, only 300sqm. That's generally a city sized parcel.


Dollars ? Rural land ? 

Sorry, but now you've really made a fool of yourself. 

Perhaps just comment on to what you're familiar with... hiding behind walls and security guards (whom I guarantee will run away at the first sign of trouble).


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> security guards (whom I guarantee will run away at the first sign of trouble).


Says the one who's never even been inside an upscale subdivision 😆



Gary D said:


> we live in a small village


Literally a subdivision.



Gary D said:


> Really can't think of anything that I would need to go to a major city for


I believe you, it fits you but clearly not everyone is willing to settle for that lifestyle.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Shadowman said:


> Says the guy whose never even been inside an upscale subdivision 😆


Oh, you know so much about me and my family ?

Sir, I was living in upscale subdivisions here, probably before you were able to afford the airfare to that traffic-choked, smelly, FORMER 'Pearl' Of The Orient' you call home...while you have a valid visa.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> Oh, you know so much about me


I know you wrongly claimed upscale subdivisions are filled with pollution


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Shadowman said:


> I know you wrongly claimed upscale subdivisions are filled with pollution


Oh, do please quote where I wrote that. Possibly your particular subdivision has a little window open to heaven and its pure fresh air. 

.











Anyway, I have better things to do than take the bait of internet trolls...or perhaps those who simply consider themselves superior beings . 
Enjoy your city slicker life sir. Us mere peasants will try to enjoy our miserable existence also.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> please quote where I wrote that.


Shouldn't be that hard to remember, it was only yesterday:



grahamw57 said:


> somebody thinks that pollution carefully steers its way around posh gated communities


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

the gated communities are okay if there are more foreign people living in them. I was going to buy a home in a gated subdivision just outside of Tagum city on National Highway. the first thing I ask the security and sales lady was how strict were they there about noise and animals. this community did not allow animals in there. The security made sure there were no loud parties. So, there are areas to live that are quiet. No Sari Sari stores allowed in the community. I moved back to the states before buying there.

art


----------



## Tyrion Lannister (Aug 22, 2021)

Wait a minute here - I am shocked to find out that different people like different lifestyles...

Shocked I say!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

[email protected]



> bigpearl said:
> we over the years leave this house unattended for 6 to 8 weeks regularly


Generally speaking that's the _highly _un-recommended part. Since you claim to have done it regularly, it would be helpful to the forum if you explain what's stopping anyone from breaking and entering while you aren't home.

OMO but perhaps you should read and comprehend what others contribute as all the answers are there.
If you want me to spell it out in black and white I will but only when you share not only with the expats here but the rest of the world how you can live in the middle of a city of some 13 million people and claim there is no pollution in your guarded subdivision,,,,,

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Err we live in the Philippines, their currency is the peso not the US dollar.. Yes it's a small lot, actually it is half of the whole lot that we purchased. We have 600 sqm on the other side of the road with the old house that we paid something like 25 peso sqm. The family then has 3 hectares of land behind with mangos where my wife has her farm. The reason the lots are small is because we live in a small village not open farmland.


 Actually the currency in the Philippines is the Piso not the Peso since 1967!









Philippine peso - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Chuck


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> *(To Sadow)
> Sorry, but now you've really made a fool of yourself. *


 As he has done repeetinglya long time now 

*Here follow such exapmles from just the last hours: * 🤣 🤣 🤣 


Shadowman said:


> Only if they want products that aren't available in the province. Or food. Or if they're single and would like to meet women who aren't their neighbors. Of if they have kids and want decent private schools. Or hospitals. Or reliable electricity


 The parrt with when not avallable you havent said before, then you have written as there arent any shops in provinces!...!!! 🤣 
Actualy one of the best private schools were in a tiny town at Bohol  Even the mayor recomended it... (Closed now by owner is retired.)
And you seem to believe there arent any hospitals in provinces! There are many...
And you go on claiming the LIE not being any brownouts in cities, while will not have any rural by own production or at least backup system, so nothing would stop - as it does in cities.. 
Concerning meeting other women than neighbours, better NOT meet other women making wife in bad mood, and if YOU have screwed up your relation  then there are fiestas "everywhere" in provinces, 
and Gary has answered that false claim of yours good :


Gary D said:


> (To Shadow)
> We do have women in the provinces, they are about half the population.


   



grahamw57 said:


> (To Shadow)
> Oh, you know so much about me and my family ?
> 
> Sir, I was living in upscale subdivisions here, probably before you were able to afford the airfare to that traffic-choked, smelly, FORMER 'Pearl' Of The Orient' you call home...while you have a valid visa.





Shadowman said:


> > grahamw57 said:
> > please quote where I wrote that.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats NOT the same.

YOU claim the LIE subdivisions in big cites have CLEAN air
while Gary say thats its IMPOSIBLE toi be clean air there. 
Its just LESS POLUTED by distance and more green.


bigpearl said:


> [email protected]
> .OMO but perhaps you should read and comprehend what *others contribute as* *all the answers are there.*
> If you want me to spell it out in black and white I will but only when you share not only with the expats here but the rest of the world how you can live in the middle of a city of some 13 million people and claim there is no pollution in your guarded subdivision,,,,,


 It dont seem to help to spell it out to Shadow, it dont seem understand anyway 🤣 he go on repeeting his lies and incompetent conclusions... 


Shadowman said:


> We all know you have a reason to promote the rural province for your own imagined financial gain, but your claims that the city doesn't have far more options than the province in every category of expat life is delusional at best. Hopefully your actual marketing doesn't include these false claims.


 🤣🤣🤣 IN OPPOSITE 
1. I DONT want people to move to "my" neighbourhood,because I want to be far from neighbours.
*I just show a big part of your claims are FALSE. * 

2 And when people ask about my business I dont tell what it is, I DO tell I dont want to tell that because I dont want to get others come and raise prices at businesses we want to buy from the profits from them we buy now.

3. You go on proving you are terriblle at reading - and making conclusions... I have told the products we are making will (mainly) be sold TO CITIES, because you are very short of such there... 🤣 and/or we will sell on EXPORT. IF we will bother about to sell to the local market, it will be a small part of the production. 
It dont seem you understands many things can be produced much cheaper by locating rural by much lowe space costs. And common province salaries are much lower than in Manila (half) and Cebu (3/4) . (But we will pay bohnuses, when old owner errors are solved and we starrt earning money, to good workers who have done the improvements, so perhaps they will earn "Manila salaries". I expect the bohnus will be at least one million pesos for correcting work at them we buy now. 
And - to spare you fom making an iignorant coment about that 🤣 - Its much more profitable to pay a double as good employee a double salary, because other costs as e g space dont get higher so that become extra proifit. 
(E g back when I had the distribution business, my employees got bohnuses so many of them earned around 30 percent more than the employees for the opponents - but I did beat them anyway  - by my employees worked faster and with better quality by motivating them to work better.)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Actually the currency in the Philippines is the Piso not the Peso since 1967!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tagalog piso, English peso.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Tagalog piso, English peso.


As you said before we live in thw Philippines so it is Piso, which is also printed on their bills.

Chuck


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> share not only with the expats here but the rest of the world how you can live in the middle of a city of some 13 million people and claim there is no pollution in your guarded subdivision,,,,,


Didn't you read the post by the member with an air-quality meter? He tests his air. I test my air. Air Quality Index always looks good.

First, the number of people is irrelevant if most of them don't drive. The primary cause of air pollution is excessive exhaust fumes. They're excessive on busy highways. A distance of 500 feet from highways reduces pollution by 80%. Most of the better subdivisions have houses a good distance from the entrance gate, which itself may be down a side street, a good distance away from any major highway. So now we're closer to _5000 _feet. Also not surprising to anyone familiar with these locations, the better subdivisions are filled with pollution-eating machines known as "trees", and lined with massive perimeter walls.

Your turn, you claimed to "leave this house unattended for 6 to 8 weeks regularly" which seems like the worst possible advice one could give in the PH. Share not only with the expats here but the rest of the world what's stopping anyone from breaking and entering while you aren't home.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> I DONT want people to move to "my" neighbourhood,because I want to be far from neighbours.


Yes and I'm sure your neighbors are more than happy that way too, but your neighborhood is in Sweden, not the Philippines. 😆

Here's someone who not only lives in the Philippines, but isn't afraid to explain all the difficulty of living in the province when compared to the city. More importantly, he chose the province because he doesn't consider these things difficult, he calls them "charming" 😆 like with your excuses for burning garbage and even entire fields. That's one way to live.

The other way to live is paying more money so you don't have all those endless "charming" problems of living in the province, like brownouts that destroy aircons, and then no electricity for TWELVE days. And after TWELVE days of no electricity, he was finally forced to drive the car that he is forced to rent all the way to the city because he is forced pay 20000php for a noisy carbon monoxide emitting gas generator...just for power, and just for some of the electronics, not nearly all.

Some people like this young guy are on a budget, they have to settle. Some expats don't. One of the comments even said "I admire how you always handle things and cope with it everytime you don't have electricity." Maybe it makes for a popular YouTube channel but I'd rather not be admired or pitied for suffering the rural life, which is why I'm happy to live within a gated subdivision, within a big city.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Shadowman said:


> Didn't you read the post by the member with an air-quality meter? He tests his air. I test my air. Air Quality Index always looks good.
> 
> First, the number of people is irrelevant if most of them don't drive. The primary cause of air pollution is excessive exhaust fumes. They're excessive on busy highways. A distance of 500 feet from highways reduces pollution by 80%. Most of the better subdivisions have houses a good distance from the entrance gate, which itself may be down a side street, a good distance away from any major highway. So now we're closer to _5000 _feet. Also not surprising to anyone familiar with these locations, the better subdivisions are filled with pollution-eating machines known as "trees", and lined with massive perimeter walls.
> 
> Your turn, you claimed to "leave this house unattended for 6 to 8 weeks regularly" which seems like the worst possible advice one could give in the PH. Share not only with the expats here but the rest of the world what's stopping anyone from breaking and entering while you aren't home.


Sadly I did read that you sir own an air quality meter and I have to wonder why? Most people own testing equipment to monitor problems.
Lunkan is correct, you keep repeating yourself, you have not answered my question but simply the same rhetoric from previous submissions. Aside from the 13 million people, 1.5 million privately registered cars, 55 to 60K soot belching Jeepneys, Busses? Trucks? Tricycles? Factories, Diesel trains, coal stoked BBQ's in the side streets etc, one thing I am very aware of is the proximity of an international airport NAIA in S/W Manila, I might add some 4 kilometres from your preferred domicile. The prevailing winds are from W/S/W pushing all the burnt and unburnt av gas into your back yard.
Doh, I forgot your walls, trees and guards keep all of the problems out. How do I know? Because your air quality meter tells me and fortunately I'm not gullible enough to believe your comments based the information that you blindly proffer with no facts.









Makati Air Quality Index (AQI) and Philippines Air Pollution | IQAir


Makati Air Quality Index (AQI) is now Good. Get real-time, historical and forecast PM2.5 and weather data. Read the air pollution in Makati, Philippines with AirVisual.




www.iqair.com





I am not against city living, like anywhere there are pros and cons but I take umbrage at a member that states there is no pollution in my subdivision in the middle of 13 million people, remember I and others have lived there.

As for you saying I "claim to leave the house unattended" It sir is not a claim but a fact.
Read my posts over the years (yes many long winded) but to simply answer your rebuke on my facts related to my situation and where I put my roots down.

Locations, research, research, research then do it again, boots on the ground many many times, communication with the locals, Barangay Capitan/s, local municipal/s hierarchy, location to essential services and facilities to suit our needs, (had to be absolute beachfront) etc etc then it becomes location, location, location. My only complaints here are the now occasional goats that wander in, our bad no fences as no real need to keep pollution out, goats I can live with. 

Thieves and crime? Not experienced here but honestly? A large fence, barred windows or security guards are for honest crooks, none of that matters to a serious thief.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> Actually the currency in the Philippines is the Piso not the Peso since 1967!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct Chuck but I have to wonder why my better half born in 1990 states Pesos and not Pisos, (even spellcheck rejects that word) dictionaries convert it to Pesos, the community I deal with when purchasing goods it's Pesos, my local bank Pesos, someones idea of something that never caught on? Another Quango? Self justification of an insignificant position? While in Rome?
For me it's Pesos or PHP. Or better still the almighty dollar.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Correct Chuck but I have to wonder why my better half born in 1990 states Pesos and not Pisos, (even spellcheck rejects that word) dictionaries convert it to Pesos, the community I deal with when purchasing goods it's Pesos, my local bank Pesos, someones idea of something that never caught on? Another Quango? Self justification of an insignificant position? While in Rome?
> For me it's Pesos or PHP. Or better still the almighty dollar.
> 
> OMO.
> ...


Whether the locals call it Piso or Peso the official country currency is listed as Piso since 1967. If your elders who grew up prior to the change use Peso might it be hard for a new term to flourish. This is a society that would have a hard time correcting their elders. HCMC was called Saigon prior to 1975, but I still call it Saigon.

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

As English is an official language in the Philippines and the government largely use english, pesos is just as correct as piso. As I only speak english and not tagalog I'll stick to peso.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> Whether the locals call it Piso or Peso the official country currency is listed as Piso since 1967. If your elders who grew up prior to the change use Peso might it be hard for a new term to flourish. This is a society that would have a hard time correcting their elders. HCMC was called Saigon prior to 1975, but I still call it Saigon.
> 
> Chuck


Yep agree but only an opinion from one that grew up with Pounds, Shillings and Pence and a stupid imperial system quickly adopted the new metric currency, decimals as a kid (was a lot easier) back in 1966 and then in 1972 very easily assimilated to the metric system and math suddenly became very (extremely) easy. Fractions went out the window (in reality) after a few years, percentages and decimal places were the new norm. French idea from memory some 400 years ago. (hate my french neighbour one lot back)
My point or ask is why a country of almost 110 million people that has had Piso as its national currency for over 50 years still continue to operate and use the term Peso? What happened? My Quango theory rings a bell., I held my fruitless position and no one noticed.... I apologies to members for going off topic.

As always OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> As English is an official language in the Philippines and the government largely use english, pesos is just as correct as piso. As I only speak english and not tagalog I'll stick to peso.


The other official language is Filipino! You can use which term you wish. I am just stating what term the Goverment has said is offical.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Shadowman said:


> Proving at least one of the many points; when you were young and single, you loved the city life. Now that you're older and attached to one, a slow province life is good enough for you.


Well I have to apologise to members for my bad not replying properly to the oversight posted above. Well not properly, only a little. Young and single? Melbourne Australia? Attached to one? Ha, attached to many back then. Golly that was a long time ago. All the many cities I chose to live in included marriage and children, Pollution and mayhem.

I good sir never loved any of the many cities I lived in and partook simply because I was paid a s*it load of money for my expertise and prowess in a limited industry,,,,, I know Forbes park and many other supposed upscale "subdivisions" and condos, thought deeply about the convenience 10 years ago for the proximity to the airport and my constant traveling. As a now retiree with business ventures offshore? You good sir already know my opinion of living with the restrictions imposed by gated communities and condominiums within a non polluted gated community with fools you call guards carrying guns and tennis racquets waving the jet fumes away and? Oh yes your high walls keep everything else out including the thieves with ladders, Nice, I want some. Choke. Been there sport.

Mate? I'm so glad you enjoy living where you do but many, myself included own different choices and we live with them daily, you? Bitter with your choice? Seems so as you keep banging the same drum and honestly? You sir are a poor salesman.

Provincial life for me.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> I did read that you sir own an air quality meter


Did you read I'm not the only one, not even in this very thread? And both of our results show more than acceptable AQI?

There seems to be a disconnect with reality and imagination here, I'm not saying it's related to province living but it does seem like some in the province are unable to accept their decisions were based on falsehoods.

Here's a reading I just took now.


http://imgur.com/WQqjA5n


And



Tiz said:


> Here's a reading I just took now.
> View attachment 100180


Next, you were asked, twice now, what's stopping anyone from breaking and entering while you aren't home.

Your answer basically states that there is _nothing _stopping anyone from breaking and entering while you aren't home, you just picked a magical location in the Philippines where crime doesn't exist:



bigpearl said:


> location, location, location....Thieves and crime? Not experienced here


Since you aren't sharing this magical location with the expats here or the rest of the world, I'd advise any expat to take your words with a grain of salt...or a bowl of soy sauce, in this case. Especially since:



bigpearl said:


> beachfront


You couldn't find a _less _secure location, I mean if it wasn't so magical. Anyone with a bangka can simply float up, walk in, and float away again when they're done. You'd actually be lucky if they're _only _thieves:



> A British businessman and his Filipino wife have been abducted in the southern Philippines, where Islamic militants have been known to seize foreigners for ransom. “They were seized at gunpoint and dragged across the beach where they were taken on two motorized boats that immediately sped off into the high seas in opposite directions,” Major Galvez said. - British Man and Filipino Woman Abducted in Philippines (Published 2019)


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> There seems to be a disconnect with reality and imagination here, I'm not saying it's related to province living but it does seem like some in the province are unable to accept their decisions were based on falsehoods. .


 Accepable in YOUR messure, not in mine. 
And its YOUR falsehoods... 


Shadowman said:


> ITo bigpearl)
> Didn't you read the post by the member with an air-quality meter? He tests his air. I test my air. Air Quality Index always *looks good*.


 Perhaps LOOKS good to you but yours arent *🤣
The "excelent" values (8 and 15) you did show in your subdivision are WORSE THAN STOCKHOLM CITY (5 .7 ) which are much worse than rural... 🤣*


Shadowman said:


> Here's someone who not only lives in the Philippines, but isn't afraid to explain all the difficulty of living in the province when compared to the city. More importantly, he chose the province because he doesn't consider these things difficult, he calls them "charming" 😆


 I havent called tem "charming" but it is 
The not charming parts are when I have to *leave* my place and living in city you live in the mess all the time... 

I have explained to you - but you repeet your BS anyway - beside internet speed, * living rural in Phils or in Sweden ARENT any big difference *concerning "difficulties", just put on AC instead of heater  and in Sweden picking food just outside is just 3 monts per year, so thats much BETTER in Phils. So UNDEPENDING of time in Phils I KNOW of rural living much more than I need to *know you are wrong* *🤣*

In general to Shadow:
*Repeeting lies dont make them true...  
Have you abandonded repeeting the lie about rural living people have to go to city, you claiming there are almost no products to buy in provinces, now when you are proven wrong? 🤣*

I have told I will have own electricity production (or at least backup if needed) if possible by water power.
And burning fields are RARE. I have noticed TWO done in several years at and around the over 20 biger lands we have checked and only small parts of them burned in years. 
Concernning burning garbage there arent any neighbours living at their nature land within 10 kilometers or so except one in north, so the wind normaly blow away in the other direction anyway 


Shadowman said:


> (To bigpearl)
> Your answer basically states that there is _nothing _stopping anyone from breaking and entering while you aren't home, you just picked a magical location in the Philippines where crime doesn't exist:


 You have been informed there are huge differences concerning such from big to zero depending of location, but you dont get it anyway...

. . .
Just to show some about how RIDICILOUS your conclusions are concerning pollution in big city subdivions counting FEET distance instead of tens of KILOMETERS... 🤣
MANILA smog, NOT "Manila except subdivisions smog" 
Manila warns residents smog may worsen underlying conditions

- .- -
And inspite of you have been told, *you seem to have forgpt the huge disadvantage living in CITIES because of covid!*!!
First it was the shortage of FOOD in CITIES, and since then e g
Manila in lockdown as Delta cases soar in Philippines
/When living far from neighbours covid effects are almost not noticable.
/When living rural but closer to neighbours, then just put on cover and keep distance.
/When living in province and need to go to town - Put on cover and go. Public offices in this municipaly have been closed a few days TOTAL since covid started...
/When living in province and IF need to go to CITY - QUARATINE needed. Earlier only when CAME from CITY. I havent checked recent if needed in the other direction too now, because we havent needed togo to city in long time


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> The "excelent" values (8 and 15) you did show in your subdivision are WORSE THAN STOCKHOLM CITY (5 .7 )


And when you post a photo of your 5 and 7 measurement, we can discuss that. You're known for debating from your imagination and not reality. 



Lunkan said:


> you seem to have forgpt the huge disadvantage living in CITIES because of covid


Since you don't live in the Philippines, and you aren't in the Philippines, let's let someone who actually lives in the Philippines province correct you. Again. Not about the electricity problems in the province (TWELVE DAYS WITHOUT ELECTRICITY) but the lockdown problems in the province.






Even Mr Patient looks dejected, he's stuck in the province with "not much to do" for months except pay his rent, walk around or dive. He wants to get out of there but he can't.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

grahamw57 said:
There seems to be a disconnect with reality and imagination here, I'm not saying it's related to province living but it does seem like some in the province are unable to accept their decisions were based on falsehoods. .

*I did NOT say this. I think you meant to quote 'Shadowman'. (My English and grammar would have been better anyway...had I commented).*


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> And when you post a photo of your 5 and 7 measurement, we can discuss that. You're known for debating from your imagination and not reality.


 And there you show your terrible reading again. *I even did show LINK to the meter from a NEUTRAL messurer the first time I posted it * 



Shadowman said:


> Since you don't live in the Philippines, and you aren't in the Philippines, let's let someone who actually lives in the Philippines province correct you.


Just check what expats living in Phils say e g in this forum and almost all of them *correct YOU.*.. 🤣 🤣 🤣 



Shadowman said:


> Not about the electricity problems in the province (TWELVE DAYS WITHOUT ELECTRICITY) but the lockdown problems in the province.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why are you repeeting that guy?! 
Such will never happen to me because I think ahead... 

And he dont know how to occopy himself, because he say the only things to do there are diving and go to the mountains!!!
I have allready listed many more examples somewhere of what can be doine. E g in my house I have billiard, table tennis, music instruments, music composing programs at computer - which dont needi internet  - read and write books, and I have a workshop where things can get constructed if I bother to do it myself, And I have canoe, bikes, motorbike and a small sailing boat to take trips with beside exploring walking in forest.

And in Phils it will be MUCH MORE to do with business, family and building construction, so at least in the beginning *I wouldnt have time to be at forums...*  

So you failed in your arguing again 🤣


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> grahamw57 said:
> There seems to be a disconnect with reality and imagination here, I'm not saying it's related to province living but it does seem like some in the province are unable to accept their decisions were based on falsehoods. .
> 
> *I did NOT say this. I think you meant to quote 'Shadowman'. (My English and grammar would have been better anyway...had I commented). *


 Yes sorry, I did cut some code part wrong when I did cut which parts to quote. I noticed it before, but to late for the Edit posibility.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> I even did show LINK to the meter from a NEUTRAL messurer the first time I posted it


Maybe bold will make it easier for you to understand: *when you post a photo of your 5 and 7 measurement, we can discuss that. *



Lunkan said:


> Why are you repeeting that guy?


Because he lives in the Philippines province and you don't. 



Lunkan said:


> he say the only things to do there are diving and go to the mountains


The boring provincial life  Well, boring for him, but some may expats prefer boring. I don't think any want boring without electricity though  but like he said very clearly, that's life in the province. Settle, suffer, sacrifice. He is open and honest because that's how you get a successful YouTube channel. You're spreading misinformation because you have a vested interest in promoting life in the province.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

shadowman, if you were a regular viewer of Finsnow you would know that problems he was having with his power was due to faulty wiring in his compound and not due to lack of supply. Once the wiring was fixed no more problem. The reason he bought the generator was because he had just bought a plot of land in the mountains and needed electricity whilst tbe building is undergone. Another bad example.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> shadowman, if you were a regular viewer of Finsnow


I'm not (but it seems you are  ) I only used his honest discussion of province problems to refute some of the misinformation being spread here by some who refuse to admit or accept how much they've had to settle and sacrifice for a provincial life.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> I'm not (but it seems you are  ) I only used his honest discussion of province problems to refute some of the misinformation being spread here by some who refuse to admit or accept how much they've had to settle for the provincial life.


The reason he couldn't travel was because he was under lockdown.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> The reason he couldn't travel was because he was under lockdown.


Very good, that's why I posted that specific segment:



Shadowman said:


> *lockdown problems in the province.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Shadowman said:


> by some who refuse to admit or accept how much they've had to settle and sacrifice for a provincial life.


Bull****.
People live where they want to live. So it may not suit you. Big deal. Who cares ?


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> People live where they want to live.


Did you just learn that today?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Very good, that's why I posted that specific segment:


And you haven't got lockdown problems in Manila.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> And you haven't got lockdown problems in Manila.


Much of planet earth has lockdown problems, not everyone is stuck in a sleepy province with "nothing to do".


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Relevant advice, but just a bit off topic. 
A city fly went to the provence to visit his cousin. He met him on the fence near a cow pasture. They greeted each other and the city fly marveled at all the cow pats. The city fly's cousin told him to take it easy and not over indulge. The city fly said that his cousin need not worry that he can handle it. The city fly went from cow pat to cow pat gorging himself until he couldn't fly no matter how hard he tried. He saw a pitch fork stuck in the ground and decided he would climb up to the top and get a head start by jumping off. He climbed to the top and jumped off flapping his wings furiously but he was so heavy he fell straight to the ground and busted open and died.
Moral of the story, don't fly off the handle when you're full of sh1t.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

A beach invasion, (Normandy, Gallipoli?) an interesting thought that never crossed my mind, doh. China? Pirates? Idealistic opportunist sailing 1800 kilometres to my beach? Thieves, cows, goats, tokay's, hermit crabs, the sea breeze?
Maybe I should close all the window, shut all the doors, crank up the A/C's so I feel secure? Get false readings on what's really happening on my security meter in my neck of the woods?
We did that in our condo in Manila for a month, shut the windows and doors, hey no black soot or other imaginable nasties and the electricity bill tripled but the filter cleaning dropped.
I am sitting here as I contribute with doors and windows open, it's 30 C and no A/C, I am very mindful though of the invasion from the ocean,,,,, looking looking. Hey no pollution either.

Telling my location (have done many times) for those interested enough to take notice but is not forthcoming now. we are looking at the last 2 lots available in our "subdivision as you call it" area that are 2 spaces off the beach and the price has doubled in the last 4 years but will double again in the next 4 years, negotiations are continuing and the last thing we need here are the wealthy dreamers pushing the price up even further.

My proffered info from iqair on air quality is assessed in the open air from all around the world, is yours sampled the same way or from your air conditioned office? Perhaps you can correct iqair and advise their figures are incorrect.









Manila Air Quality Index (AQI) and Philippines Air Pollution | IQAir


Manila Air Quality Index (AQI) is now Good. Get real-time, historical and forecast PM2.5 and weather data. Read the air pollution in Manila, Philippines with AirVisual.




www.iqair.com





My b*tch is absolutely not about your choice of abode but your inability to accept that Manila is a polluted city and has been for a very long time, been there etc. Crime rates, google can be your best friend. Rape numbers, google can be your best friend,,,,,,,,
Highest pollution in the Philippines: highest pollution in the philippine

Your choice is not mine and mine obviously not yours but a consensus can only be reached with acceptance and acknowledgment of individual situations.

No pollution or limited beyond belief in Forbes Park (if you even live there) from your postulated figures? I am sure if I bothered to spend the bucks on an air quality meter would give far worse figures from the S/W breezes here where I live unless I shut the doors and windows and crank up the A/C.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tiz said:


> Relevant advice, but just a bit off topic.
> A city fly went to the provence to visit his cousin. He met him on the fence near a cow pasture. They greeted each other and the city fly marveled at all the cow pats. The city fly's cousin told him to take it easy and not over indulge. The city fly said that his cousin need not worry that he can handle it. The city fly went from cow pat to cow pat gorging himself until he couldn't fly no matter how hard he tried. He saw a pitch fork stuck in the ground and decided he would climb up to the top and get a head start by jumping off. He climbed to the top and jumped off flapping his wings furiously but he was so heavy he fell straight to the ground and busted open and died.
> Moral of the story, don't fly off the handle when you're full of sh1t.


And don't spit it out the wrong hole is the best advice. We call that talking through your *rse,,,,,, like thinking people don't.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> Lunkan said:
> 
> 
> > And there you show your terrible reading again. *I even did show LINK to the meter from a NEUTRAL messurer the first time I posted it *
> ...


 So you mean a photoshopable image is better than a link to the neutral mesuring WEBSITE which even UPATE regularöy...!!! 🤣 🤣 🤣
There is an expresion:

Everyone can make your own conclusions what I mean by that  

Btw -* Im NOT discussin with you, Shadowman, Im just showing how much wrong you are in your False "facts"* to reduce the risk you fool anyone else than yourself 



Shadowman said:


> Lunkan said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you repeeting that guy?!
> ...


 And that FALSE you repeeted anyway after I proved you wrong...
You seem to be more boored in the Manila lockdown in your subdivision, because why do you repeet such BS otherwice...? 🤣
Bigpearl said much Sadowman BS ago he believe it depend of your frustration being locked in your subdivision 

I have been boored TWICE in my whole life.
1. ome light equipment broke for the photographer so I had to sit and wait long before a photomodel work when I were around 7yo. (Nohing fancy, just catalog jobs for ,me. My sister was the star.)
2. ONE day when I were around 10yo - and lived in city 🤣 - I missed a tiny part to a construction I were doing and I couldnt get it until next day, and then life wasnt booroimg again...

And I got A BIT boored to get my plans for Phils halted by injury (and covid). Thats why I started one of the planned businesss without being there, so now Im not boored again 🤣 Although it could have been some more fun if it would have been without the very slow byrocrasy, BUT thats mainly in town and city 



Shadowman said:


> I don't think any want boring without electricity though  but like he said very clearly, that's life in the province. Settle, suffer, sacrifice. He is open and honest because that's how you get a successful YouTube channel. You're spreading misinformation because you have a vested interest in promoting life in the province.


 TREE LIES and one FALSE insinuation in that short text!!! Well done 🤣
Your insiniation about success is so low quality so its funny 🤣
and I have proven you wrong about your lies but you repeet them anyway.
1. Province life is only booring for them who dont know how to get fun/interesting things to do... Now I have got some spoiled by computers, but earlier I could occupy mysef long time with just paper and pen  but now I prefer laptop.
2. I have told you several times I will not be without electricity in province because I will produce such myself.
3. "you have a vested interest in promoting life in the province" I have told I DONT want people to come to "my" municipaly because a)I want far to neighbours b) no competition raising prices at the aditional businsses I aim at buying later and c) (almost) all of the production will be sold elsewhere anyway. So how do you manage to make that being in my interest to promote it? - Oh by you go on lie 



Shadowman said:


> I'm not (but it seems you are  ) I only used his honest discussion of province problems to refute some of the misinformation being spread here by some who refuse to admit or accept how much they've had to settle and sacrifice for a provincial life.


When will YOU start contributing to an HONEST discussion? 🤣


Shadowman said:


> Much of planet earth has lockdown problems, not everyone is stuck in a sleepy province with "nothing to do".


 Oh you finaly put brackets around your lie! Well done  
I have allready proven covid problems are *much worse in cities* than rural. ..
I suppouse thats why covid have started a new wave in USA of people moving from cities to remote. In a group of mainly Americans living OFF GRID in USA they told rural land prices have gone up significant where they live since covid started.
Note. "Off grid" DONT necesary mean unmodern wit no elecricity as many city people believe, it just mean they arent conneced to the electric grid. Its common they produce their own electricity. I dont remember if it was there I found a very good DIY water power for rather much production for low cost. But I found one, who had done two smaller DIY productions just by junk and just pooring tiny water, of cours producing less, but cost him nothing 👍

In Phils DIY not necesary mean yourself, more likely I pay someone to do it so DIBF (=Do it by Filipno) 
(If not someone else, my business partner is basicly a mechanical engineere, so I suppouse he can do it after the blueprints and description I have allready one of the lands we will buy have water with elevation enough.)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I feel we've beat to death the Smog issue in the city vs rural area's, both have their own issues smog vs burning trash, so hopefully we can bring more discussion to this topic, I did close it earlier but now have opened it back up.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> Maybe bold will make it easier for you to understand: *when you post a photo of your 5 and 7 measurement, we can discuss that.  *


 So you claim a photoshopable and possible taken messure inside a room with air cleaner
is better than a LINK to the website of a NEUTRAL OFFICIAL messurer... 🤣 🤣 🤣

*Im NOT discusin with you anyway, I just correct your LIES* so you dont fool someone, who dont know,...

The rest of your post is three lies and one false insinuation in four lines. I believe new record 🤣
I have proved them wrong.earlier allready. I dont bother to answer them again by because everyone with sence know by know you lie...


Shadowman said:


> Much of planet earth has lockdown problems, not everyone is stuck in a sleepy province with "nothing to do".


 And much WORSE in cities than rural because of covid undepending of how many times you repeet your lies...


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Well I'm sure if my 10 peso/piso mask is able to stop microscopic viruses, a few other particles should be no problem.









Just to ENSURE complete protection though... maybe better also don my super duper 10 peso/piso face shield.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> I feel we've beat to death the Smog issue in the city vs rural area's, both have their own issues smog vs burning trash, so hopefully we can bring more discussion to this topic, I did close it earlier but now have opened it back up.




Removing the only reason against city living (which was proven invalid in the tree-lined subdivisions anyway) besides cost, should be interesting to see what gets imagined next.

In related news, I mentioned in another thread that the rental rates on even the best city village houses are lower than I've ever seen, and I've been around a long time. Even a house with a big yard and pool can be found for under $1000 a month, just a few minutes from the biggest malls. Condos are even lower.

Too bad the _sale _prices aren't dipping though, but that's real estate 101, location is everything and there aren't many desirable locations in the Philippines. And everyone knows the few that are desirable, around Manila and Cebu, with easy access to the biggest malls and the most services. Western convenience, Western pricing. Third world province living, third world province pricing. As always, you get what you pay for.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Of course (trainee salesman 101) there is a big difference between PRICE and COST. Horses for courses though... as previously stated, but not acknowledged by some, who seem to insist on going to the far end of a fart to justify their particular choice in life. Whatever.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> Horses for courses though... as previously stated


By me:



Shadowman said:


> If an expat is say 70 years old, and not interested in fast internet, or meeting women beyond his own neighbors, or eating anything other than what's sold at the local market, or consistent electricity, or access to medical care, and is on strict budget, I agree that a nice provincial life is perfect for them.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Only my thoughts related to your imagination sport.









Roger Hodgson - Dreamer [Live in Vienna 2010]


Roger Hodgson, the Voice of Supertramp, with his Hit "Dreamer" live in Vienna at the Donauinselfest. Officially in HD and remastered.Roger Hodgson - Dreamer ...




tinyurl.com





BTW, no prizes for second place.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

[email protected]


> grahamw57 said:
> Horses for courses though... as previously stated


By me:

I would ask where you stated "horse for courses" within this thread? Perhaps I will stand corrected?


> Shadowman said:
> If an expat is say 70 years old, and not interested in fast internet, or meeting women beyond his own neighbors, or eating anything other than what's sold at the local market, or consistent electricity, or access to medical care, and is on strict budget, I agree that a nice provincial life is perfect for them.





> If an expat is 70 or 20, fast internet, fast women, dietary choices, consistent power (you said that) medical needs, strict budget,,,,,,, Golly I have a strict budget. In my province it is more than perfect for our needs, we have fast internet, power supply consistent to my experience living in Manila, other cities, fantastic health care and if I was a single man a plethora of choices. Fresh seafood from the local fishermen, no traffic, no beggars, no fences or guards etc.


 We can easily afford to live in Sydney or New York but sadly according to you chose a life in a province close to family and friends with no Po**ution or traffic because all that live in a province are poor,,,,, I said this before, You sir need to get out a little more.
The big difference is our location to an international airport, You are only 4 or 5 klicks away. A 6 hours drive for us. 

Clarke closer but hey, we ain't going anywhere in the last 18 months and probably not for the next 18 months.
In the mean time I will enjoy and savour my choice no different to yours behind walls and security, a few trees that 
gobble up all the things that the security guards missed with their tennis racquets.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Over 100 posts in this thread and you still can't figure out it's not about you:



bigpearl said:


> We can easily afford to live in Sydney or New York


Constantly in defensive mode doesn't help your claims, it actually makes them look false.

Again, this isn't about your personal preferences or claims of "wealth", which isn't helpful to anybody, it's about the Pros and Cons of City vs Rural in the PH.

Settling for Cons doesn't mean they aren't Cons.

Considering Cons 'charming' doesn't mean they aren't Cons.

Denying Cons exist doesn't mean they aren't Cons. You actually claimed crime isn't a Con, because in your province it doesn't exist 

Crime is in fact a Con, and if you're in the city, the Pro is there's no concern thanks to armed guards at entrance gates or doors. No such security in the province = Con.

If you're married, having no single woman nearby except maybe your neighbors may not be Con, it may even be a Pro. If you're single, it could be the Con to end all Cons.

If you're on a strict budget, city prices are a definitely a Con.

Wide selection of foods and goods and services, fiber internet, relatively reliable electric, garbage collection, city water service, medical care, these are all Pros of city life.

Lots over 1000sqm, that's a Pro of rural life.

Lack of decent schools in the province is only a Con if you kids.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Shadowman said:


> Settling for Cons doesn't mean they aren't Cons.
> 
> Considering Cons 'charming' doesn't mean they aren't Cons.


Cons for one person aren't necessarily a con for another.

I'm sure there are many of my family and friends would have a list a mile long of cons about living in the Philippines anywhere.

If they have zero negative effect on my outlook, then they aren't cons to me.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Tiz said:


> Cons for one person aren't necessarily a con for another.


Correct, and they aren't necessarily Pros either, that's the point. If there are no valuables to steal, lack of security is less of a Con. Beachfront property facing a polluted sea is less of a Con if swimming or fishing isn't a priority. If money isn't an issue, high cost of city living isn't a Con. If one likes to drive or ride motors daily for hours, being isolated in the province becomes a Pro, etc


----------



## Tyrion Lannister (Aug 22, 2021)

I log in each day to find out if this horse will ever expire...


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

From which account?


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)




----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

This thread must be setting a record for most repetitive arguments on any Expat forum! I have known and respected several of you on forums for many years. This argument is beneath most of you, but if you are getting a kick out of it, so be it!

How about we start discussing politics and really get into it! 

Thomas, nice to see you back causing trouble again after getting kicked off the other forum a few years ago. Have you ever made it out to the Philippines yet? Still an expert on everything, I see.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

DonAndAbby said:


> nice to see you back causing trouble again after getting kicked off the other forum a few years ago. Still an expert on everything, I see.


 Not hard to be more expert than you anyway, who manage to make it my fault, not the repeeting LIAR Shadowman s,, who e g claim there arent any pollution in a subdivision in MANILA...!!! 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

DonAndAbby said:


> How about we start discussing politics and really get into it!


Co-signed!  Always fun discussing politics with guys that have been around since FDR


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Shadowman said:


> Over 100 posts in this thread and you still can't figure out it's not about you:
> 
> Nor Yourself good sir.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the yet again rant guys but hey.

OMO.

Cheer, Steve.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok, my opinion....

I could never live in Manila. Maybe in a Quarantine Hotel for 10 days, max. Been there many times. We have done a couple of enjoyable staycations there in nice areas. That is all I can take.

Other medium to large Philippines cities might be good. My wife would prefer to live in a city environment. If we had to do it all over again, we would probably choose Angeles / Clark. Ten years ago, it was all about Walking Street. Now it is the most up and coming city, tons of money flowing in, clean air, bike paths all over Clark, many things to do, Int's airport, etc., etc.

If you want the best of both worlds, move to Subic Bay Freeport. No trikes and jeeps, quiet, Navy built houses where you can own the long term lease, and other Navy infrastructure. No roosters and Karaoke in the neighborhoods, but if you want that, Olongapo is right down the hill!

BTW, my Navy house here will be for sale late this year or early next year!  I'm moving my family to the U.S.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I visit subic regularly, was there just yesterday. To me it doesn't feel like the Philippines, a bit like a giant subdivision. Friends have a condo there which we have stayed a couple of times. A couple of months ago we did our 10 days quarantine in a hotel there. To me it seems a bit sterile. Some good cycling up in the hills though.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

DonAndAbby said:


> Othe*r medium to large Philippines cities* might be good. My wife would prefer to live in a city environment. If we had to do it all over again, we would probably choose Angeles / Clark. Ten years ago, it was all about Walking Street. Now it is the most up and coming city,* tons of money flowing in*, *clean air,* bike paths all over Clark, many things to do, Int's airport, etc., etc.


 What a terrible judgement! Not odd you agreed with Shadow. There are no clean medium to large cities 🤣 🤣 🤣 anywhere in the world because its imposible (except perhaps a very windy one can be counted as RATHER clean). 



DonAndAbby said:


> Tons of money flowing in


 Much money is a magnet for criminals, and that you count as a pro making Angeles the best city in Phils!!! 🤣 🤣 🤣 



DonAndAbby said:


> BTW, my Navy house here will be for sale late this year or early next year!  I'm moving my family to the U.S


 Why are you moving if Navy part is as good as you claim...?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> What a terrible judgement! Not odd you agreed with Shadow. There are no clean medium to large cities 🤣 🤣 🤣 anywhere in the world because its imposible (except perhaps a very windy one can be counted as RATHER clean).
> 
> Much money is a magnet for criminals, and that you count as a pro making Angeles the best city in Phils!!! 🤣 🤣 🤣
> 
> Why are you moving if Navy part is as good as you claim...?


Thomas, thank you for the constructive comments! I'm sorry you woke up on the wrong side of the bed again.

I will answer the moving part. The old Navy base is great from many perspectives. The Philippines, since Covid started, sucks for children. If I did not have a 5 & 7 year old, I would not be moving. We decided mid-2020 that we had to move for the kid's sake.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Twas the wife's birthday, so as a mere probince jungle-dweller, I was only able to rent the resort pool, 200 yards up the road, for our small family party. We managed okay though.  
.


----------



## Tyrion Lannister (Aug 22, 2021)

grahamw57 said:


> Twas the wife's birthday, so as a mere probince jungle-dweller, I was only able to rent the resort pool, 200 yards up the road, for our small family party. We managed okay though.


Looks nice Graham! I am more than a little jealous...

Meanwhile, I look out my window at our condo pool and know that it is likely to remain closed under the new and improved Level 1 Granular Modified Enhanced Severe Restricted Community Quarantine...


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

DonAndAbby said:


> (To me) I'm sorry you woke up on the wrong side of the bed again.


 So your claim there isnt any pollution in medium and large cities in Phils has to do with me waking up at wrong side of bed... 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> So your claim there isnt any pollution in medium and large cities in Phils has to do with me waking up at wrong side of bed... 🤣 🤣 🤣


Where did I claim that? No need to answer because I just put you on Ignore.


----------



## JonL12345 (Aug 24, 2021)

I'm curious, do the properties in gated communities still get burgled?


----------



## Tyrion Lannister (Aug 22, 2021)

JonL12345 said:


> I'm curious, do the properties in gated communities still get burgled?


No because inside jobs don't meet the legal standard for burglary...


----------



## JonL12345 (Aug 24, 2021)

I am curious at how likely it is to get stuff stolen from your home in gated vs ungated communities. i.e. average frequency.


----------



## Tyrion Lannister (Aug 22, 2021)

JonL12345 said:


> I am curious at how likely it is to get stuff stolen from your home in gated vs ungated communities. i.e. average frequency.


I wish you every success in your endeavor to find anything more than an anecdotal answer to this question.

From what I have heard over the years, it tends to happen when people leave their house unattended while they go on vacation.


----------



## JonL12345 (Aug 24, 2021)

That would make sense. The same has happened to me when I went on holiday and I live in the UK. I'm trying to get a feel for the level of house robbery over there, relative to say the UK. I mean for all I know, every expat gets robbed and it is just a question of time.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

JonL12345 said:


> I am curious at how likely it is to get stuff stolen from your home in gated vs ungated communities. i.e. average frequency.


We don't live in a gated community and the thieves are the usual suspects, In-laws, hired help and visitors.

Over the years we had to install a gate at the road and when that didn't stop strangers, In-laws and my wife's friends from walking into our home we added additional gates at every door entrance. So many suspects you can lose trust in everyone.

My reply would be that it's not to often but items that sit idle and not put away will end up missing such as tools, cologne, I-Pod the list could be very long.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The only thing I've lost is one of those razors with tbe very expensive heads. Probably got discarded once they found out how expensive replacement heads were and probably didn't know where to by them. Found it missing after having some relations/ visitors. Had to buy a disposable for the rest of the holiday.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> We don't live in a gated community and the thieves are the usual suspects, In-laws, hired help and visitors.
> 
> Over the years we had to install a gate at the road and when that didn't stop strangers, In-laws and my wife's friends from walking into our home we added additional gates at every door entrance. So many suspects you can lose trust in everyone.
> 
> My reply would be that it's not to often but items that sit idle and not put away will end up missing such as tools, cologne, I-Pod the list could be very long.


Just install some cheap WiFi based CCTV cameras around the place and put some "Protected by CCTV" signs on the gates. I did that a few years ago and it stopped a lot of visitors and people hanging out in front of the house by the street. The police don't even stop by anymore to visit me. lol


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I have a security desk by the front door, complete with metal detector and fully body scanner (for the young, more attractive females). Visitors are checked in and out.
I tend to make guests feel unwelcome, so the Mrs says, and also, as my appearance tends to remind people of the slightly mad scientist in the 'Back To The Future' movie, visits by strangers to my front gate tend to be somewhat brief.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Zep said:


> Just install some cheap WiFi based CCTV cameras around the place and put some "Protected by CCTV" signs on the gates. I did that a few years ago and it stopped a lot of visitors and people hanging out in front of the house by the street. The police don't even stop by anymore to visit me. lol


Good to hear they helped Zep. Funny we purchased and sent an 8 camera Swann system here in our shipping container move two and a half plus years ago and they are still sitting in a cupboard in the office,,,, slowly slowly and eventually they may be installed. We live 4 klicks from town, two lots back on a dead end road so rarely see cars or people walking past and all the neighbours inform us/watch with the gossip etc. In over two years living here we have had one invasion by a 70+ year old guy recently cutting grass and bagging it (some veggies as well, another post) for his goats in our back yard. Open to the beach with no fences on 3 sides,,,, well a rudimentary fence on the road with gates 4 foot high.
No complaints of theft or robberies from the neighbours that have lived here for 10 and 15 years,,,,,,, fingers crossed.

OMO and so far experience.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

DonAndAbby said:


> Lunkan said:
> 
> 
> > So your claim there isnt any pollution in medium and large cities in Phils has to do with me waking up at wrong side of bed... 🤣 🤣 🤣
> ...


You have claimed such more than once during the last days. Here is the latest;


DonAndAbby said:


> *Other medium to large Philippines cities* might be good. My wife would prefer to live in a city environment. If we had to do it all over again, we would probably choose Angeles / Clark. Ten years ago, it was all about Walking Street. Now it is the most up and coming city, tons of money flowing in, *clean air*,





DonAndAbby said:


> No need to answer because I just put you on Ignore.


 Because of hte qualty of 3 and a hallf of your 4 posts - Why dont you put ignore at yourself?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> Just install some cheap WiFi based CCTV cameras around the place and put some "Protected by CCTV" signs on the gates. I did that a few years ago and it stopped a lot of visitors and people hanging out in front of the house by the street. The police don't even stop by anymore to visit me. lol


Dogs work well too! With all the surveillance equipment and proof lol... There's not much you can do with the overwhelming evidence, especially if they are poor, your products are already sold. "Been there, done that".


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> You have claimed such more than once during the last days. Here is the latest;
> 
> 
> Because of hte qualty of 3 and a hallf of your 4 posts - Why dont you put ignore at yourself?


Lunkin, to be fair the cities Don & Abby are talking about aren't like Manila... You seem to be chasing a bone 🦴 for no reason.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

JonL12345 said:


> . I'm trying to get a feel for the level of house robbery over there, relative to say the UK. I mean for all I know, every expat gets robbed and it is just a question of time.


 Well. As in our home countries there are huge differences between different locations.
Few get robbed, much more common with theft, but there are places with (almost) no theft too.
E g as a foreigner living at Marinduque said they have no crimes there, because everyone would know who it was 

And an American businessman - who live rural at Palawan without any guards besides his Filipina wife  - said its the safest place he has lived at ever. He drive around by himself between his business projects at a motorbike, or car when its raining.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I/we lived on a 50 acre property in Oz that I owned for 20 years in a rural setting, 20 minutes drive from town with only a few neighbours, going in and out we always shut the gates, I had four motion detection lights aiming in different directions around the house and when I/we went away for at times 3 or 4 months we had low wattage lights rigged within the house going on and off at different times. Our house was 100 Metres from the entry gates and not visible from the road, closed gates. When we were away the gardener came every 2 or 3 weeks for mowing and brush cutting and the pool company came weekly on alternating times with the gardener, so yes there were people in and out but no one was living there. The gates were always shut.

The crime rate rose in our area about 10 years ago, opportunists that moved into rentals at that time and subsided a few years later once the cops caught them, the reason I installed motion detectors. 20 years never a theft,,,,,, gosh why did I bother with contents insurance?

My best mate of 35 years, my business partner and accountant for 10+ years lives 15 minutes away from our old property on 5 acres for the last 20 odd years, his house is also some 100 Metres from the road but visible up the hill from his also dead end road at night if the lights are on. Robbed twice in the first 5 years while they were on holidays both times. Sad but true. I was back from my work O/S for a few months and he and his wife asked if I could water some plants and keep an eye on the property while they were away on holidays for a month,,,,,, sure N/P (I also inherited their Labrador).
Please keep the gate shut Steve as we have been robbed twice now,,,,,,,, Why keep the gates shut Dave? That will keep the thieves out,,,,,,,, no Dave, sorry but your gates are always open and as soon as they are suddenly closed is an advert for opportunists. No he retorted, keep the gates closed,,,,,, I simply reminded him of the last couple of robberies that happened when he closed the gates and went on holidays. Consistency. The gates remain open or I said I won't bother, your thieves either live on your dead end road or are visitors to your neighbours.
One month later? No robberies/thefts with the gates left open,,,,,,, "nothing happening here" done this a few times for my mate over the years, they also now have internal night lights and external motion detectors and leave the gates open,,,, mine were always closed. No thefts.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Lunkin, to be fair the cities Don & Abby are talking about aren't like Manila... You seem to be chasing a bone 🦴 for no reason.


 DoinandAbby claim medium and large Philippine cities has clean air, and he supported Shadows BS about clean air in MANILA!!! So its very easy to find "a bone" in what DonandAbby write...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> DoinandAbby claim medium and large Philippine cities has clean air, and he supported Shadows BS about clean air in MANILA!!! So its very easy to find "a bone" in what DonandAbby write...


Sorry Lunkan but I would disagree with your above comments. Firstly where did DonAndAbby support Shadowman's claims of clean air in Manila? In fact Shadowman simply claimed that there was no pollution in Forbes Park area which we have debated at length and never about the level of pollution surrounding the impervious walls and tennis racquets.

I have spent time in Subic and Angelies city, have you? I have always found those areas no worse than my local city SFC La Union and very acceptable to live in, Baguio the same but I would not live in the centre of any decent sized city, my choice. While all cities have pollution some are better than others and DonandAbby in my opinion offered his opinion and guess what? He may be correct.

Are you angry because he called you out?

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Sorry Lunkan but I would disagree with your above comments. Firstly where did DonAndAbby support Shadowman's claims of clean air in Manila? In fact Shadowman simply claimed that there was no pollution in Forbes Park area which we have debated at length and never about the level of pollution surrounding the impervious walls and tennis racquets.


 And that in Manila... 

AND DonAndAbby claim there are medium and large cities in the Philippines with clean air!!!
*Similar BS as Shadowman claimed... * 


bigpearl said:


> I have spent time in Subic and Angelies city, have you


 Off course I avent been to Angeles. Its a city 🤣 and because of the bad reputation it have its amon the last cities I would chose to go to.


bigpearl said:


> I have always found those areas *no worse* than my local *city* SFC La Union and very acceptable to live in, Baguio the same but I would not live in the centre of any decent sized city, my choice.* While all cities have pollution* some are better than others and DonandAbby in my opinion offered his opinion and guess what? He may be correct.


 Of course DonandAbby cant be right. You ay it yourself in same sentence... 
(pollution = NOT clean air as DonandAbby claimed)



bigpearl said:


> Are you angry because he called you out?


 I never get angry at BS writers or idiots claiming they are clever  
I just call them out to show what quality of person they are...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

You never answered my question Shadowman,,,, I mean Lunkan, I will repeat.

"Firstly where did DonAndAbby support Shadowman's claims of clean air in Manila?"

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> You never answered my question Shadowman,,,, I mean Lunkan, I will repeat.
> 
> "Firstly where did DonAndAbby support Shadowman's claims of clean air in Manila?"


 Well. I kind of answered that allready.
1. Shadowman claimed its clean air in a subdivision inside Manila, and in his first post *DonAndAby took side with Shadowman...*
2. AND in later post DonAndAby claim there are medium and large cities in Phils with clean air!!! *Similar BS as Shadowman claim...*


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)




----------

